# Minestra riscaldata



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


....mmmmm.....mmmmmm...
Che scelta difficile...


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....mmmmm.....mmmmmm...
> Che scelta difficile...


Puoi rispondere entrambi


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


Con qualche ex, ma scelgo io quali.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Con qualche ex, ma scelgo io quali.


Certo .... i migliori


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo .... i migliori


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Dipende da chi è la new entry...se merita meglio la novità


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


Io voglio Circe…sia a lungo che a corto andare. Quindi direi nuova conoscenza.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende da chi è la new entry...se merita meglio la novità


Però con l'ex vai a colpo sicuro ... se c'era feeling


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


 entrambe


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> entrambe


Assieme


----------



## Etta (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nuova conoscenza. Se uno è ex ci sarà un motivo. 
La novità è sempre meglio della minestra riscaldata.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nuova conoscenza. Se uno è ex ci sarà un motivo.
> La novità è sempre meglio della minestra riscaldata.


Sai a volte è più eccitante rivivere esperienze o vecchie emozioni. 
E poi chissà.....


----------



## Etta (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sai a volte è più eccitante rivivere esperienze o vecchie emozioni.
> E poi chissà.....


Boh dipende. Io l’unico ex con cui tornerei insieme è uno di Lodi con cui ero stata nel 2014. Ma perché quando mi aveva lasciata ero rimasta davvero sotto. Ero presissima.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh dipende. Io l’unico ex con cui tornerei insieme è uno di Lodi con cui ero stata nel 2014. Ma perché quando mi aveva lasciata ero rimasta davvero sotto. Ero presissima.


Quindi chi sceglieresti?


----------



## Etta (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi chi sceglieresti?


Comunque sempre la novità. Ma deve essere la novità che mi piace ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Assieme


Provato. Finita in un bagno di sangue.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


Due serate.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Puoi rispondere entrambi


Hai ragione!
Scelgo entrambi...
Mesi fa è riapparso il mio ex storico...(quello che mi piace solamente da 30 anni)
 effettivamente è stata una bella serata...
Peccato che il bastardo...sia nuovamente sparito...
Ma con lui...ormai lo so... sarà sempre così...
Ma ho imparato a non soffrirci più come un cane...ci soffro ...ma decisamente meno...


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Scelgo entrambi...
> Mesi fa è riapparso il mio ex storico...(quello che mi piace solamente da 30 anni)
> effettivamente è stata una bella serata...
> ...


Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


Certo che lo so... è una vita che fa così...ma veramente non riesco a resistergli...
È più forte di me...se c è lui perdo la ragione...per fortuna che è rarissimo che si esca insieme...
Frequentiamo gente diversa...per fortuna...


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che lo so... è una vita che fa così...ma veramente non riesco a resistergli...
> È più forte di me...se c è lui perdo la ragione...per fortuna che è rarissimo che si esca insieme...
> Frequentiamo gente diversa...per fortuna...


Meno male almeno quello. Oddio, ammetto che se uno mi dovesse piacere così tanto, cederei pure io. Invece a molti altri ex ( frequentanti ), che ogni tanto sbucano dal nulla, do palesemente un bel due di picche.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende da chi è la new entry...se merita meglio la novità


concordo, meglio una nuova conoscenza. Altrimenti la parte negativa prende il sopravvento (se tu hai mollato lei ti sovvengono i motivi per i quali l'hai mollata, se lei ha mollato te ti rimollera' di nuovo)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Scelgo entrambi...
> Mesi fa è riapparso il mio ex storico...(quello che mi piace solamente da 30 anni)
> effettivamente è stata una bella serata...
> ...


Se sei sempre disponibile, perché non dovrebbe farsi vivo nei periodi di magra?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che lo so... è una vita che fa così...ma veramente non riesco a resistergli...
> È più forte di me...se c è lui perdo la ragione...per fortuna che è rarissimo che si esca insieme...
> Frequentiamo gente diversa...per fortuna...


Chi rischia tutto sei solo tu


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sei sempre disponibile, perché non dovrebbe farsi vivo nei periodi di magra?


A sto giro non ci vedevamo da tantissimo tipo 2 anni...
L ho cercato io...
Non era in previsione nessun incontro...
Ma visto che eravamo fuori di sera entrambi con altra gente...abbiamo preso l occasione di concludere la serata...


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 hai fatto bene!!! l'orgoglio tante volte ci toglie cose belle...almeno avrai un'altra bella serata da ricordare e quella non te la può togliere nessuno!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io voglio Circe…sia a lungo che a corto andare. Quindi direi nuova conoscenza.


tesoro mio ma io ti sto aspettando


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bravagiulia75 hai fatto bene!!! l'orgoglio tante volte ci toglie cose belle...almeno avrai un'altra bella serata da ricordare e quella non te la può togliere nessuno!!!


Grazie!!!
Però io sono veramente di coccio con lui


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie!!!
> Però io sono veramente di coccio con lui


lo so...quando uno ti prende veramente non c'è razionalità che tenga...devi solo accettare la cosa per quello che è e non aspettarti niente di più...prenditi solo il bello.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie!!!
> Però io sono veramente di coccio con lui


Ma è una bella serata?
Se ti senti usata, non lo è.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però con l'ex vai a colpo sicuro ... se c'era feeling


Sicuramente ci sono delle persone che rivedrei volentieri...poi come hanno detto altri tutto dipende da come ci siamo lasciati e perché...la novità comunque resta sempre più bella perché all'inizio c'è la curiosità di conoscersi che amplifica il tutto...


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però con l'ex vai a colpo sicuro ... se c'era feeling


ma infatti è quello che dico io, la new entry può essere anche deludente


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però con l'ex vai a colpo sicuro ... se c'era feeling


Se si parla di tappabuchi sicuramente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una bella serata?
> Se ti senti usata, non lo è.


No ...ormai mantengo un atteggiamento di accettarlo per quello che è...
Lui sa benissimo cosa provo per lui...
E anch'io so cosa sono per lui...non sono quella che cerca per una scopata e via...
Non mi cerca semplicemente perché..sa che è sbagliato quello che facciamo...


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ...ormai mantengo un atteggiamento di accettarlo per quello che è...
> Lui sa benissimo cosa provo per lui...
> E anch'io so cosa sono per lui...non sono quella che cerca per una scopata e via...
> Non mi cerca semplicemente perché..sa che è sbagliato quello che facciamo...


Mi sembra una bella scusa.
Anche perché se pensasse questo allora non ti avrebbe visto per scopare quando vi siete sentiti.

E non mi dire che è un’attrazione irresistibile in fondo per entrambi e a tratti ci ricascate

Lui si fa i cazzi suoi ampiamente nella piena consapevolezza di “averti sotto il gomito” (un detto che mi disse una ragazza francese, e che sottointende l’avere delle “scorte” pronte all’uso).
Ha dimostrato più volte di sparire “dopo” in base ai suoi comodi

A queste attrazioni da cime tempestose io non credo più, son semplicemente narrazioni melodrammatiche che ci si fa per far sì che le nostre scelte ci sembrino meno miserabili allo specchio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ...ormai mantengo un atteggiamento di accettarlo per quello che è...
> Lui sa benissimo cosa provo per lui...
> E anch'io so cosa sono per lui...non sono quella che cerca per una scopata e via...
> Non mi cerca semplicemente perché..sa che è sbagliato quello che facciamo...


Ma va 
Non era quello per cui dicevi "mai più, lezione imparata ecc. ecc."?
Minestra riscaldata, comunque rende benissimo l'idea di quello che è il mio pensiero.  Vale a dire che se nel frattempo non ho alternative vale il detto "in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria " 
Sinceramente saranno anche relazioni leggere, ma in questi termini non sono di mio interesse


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va
> Non era quello per cui dicevi "mai più, lezione imparata ecc. ecc."?
> Minestra riscaldata, comunque rende benissimo l'idea di quello che è il mio pensiero.  Vale a dire che se nel frattempo non ho alternative vale il detto "in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria "
> Sinceramente saranno anche relazioni leggere, ma in questi termini non sono di mio interesse


però il 3d chiede "con chi passeresti una serata clandestina?" non è una minestra riscaldata, lo sarebbe se si cercasse di rimettersi insieme 
se pensi ad un ex per passare una serata piccante lo fai solo per fare del sesso appagante


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bella scusa.
> Anche perché se pensasse questo allora non ti avrebbe visto per scopare quando vi siete sentiti.
> 
> E non mi dire che è un’attrazione irresistibile in fondo per entrambi e a tratti ci ricascate
> ...


... esternamente si sembra tutto quello che dici...
Sarei io la prima a pensarla così se fosse una mia amica a raccontarmela...
Ma ...conoscendo il suo background familiare so che non arriva quando....ha solo voglia...

Poi magari mi sbaglio ehhh...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va
> Non era quello per cui dicevi "mai più, lezione imparata ecc. ecc."?
> Minestra riscaldata, comunque rende benissimo l'idea di quello che è il mio pensiero.  Vale a dire che se nel frattempo non ho alternative vale il detto "in tempi di carestia ogni buco è galleria "
> Sinceramente saranno anche relazioni leggere, ma in questi termini non sono di mio interesse


Lezione imparata nel senso che devo accettare il suo comportamento e non spaccarmi più la testa...basta farsi male...solo cose belle...
Frase che mi è stata detta l anno scorso da un amico ..e l ho fatta mia ...(anche se poi solo cose belle...non ne sono arrivate .. però questo è un altro discorso...)


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però il 3d chiede "con chi passeresti una serata clandestina?" non è una minestra riscaldata, lo sarebbe se si cercasse di rimettersi insieme
> se pensi ad un ex per passare una serata piccante lo fai solo per fare del sesso appagante


Si ma Giulietta ha dei precedenti mica da ridere col tipo in questione, per questo @Foglia e io siamo andate oltre nel discorso, qui non è semplice sesso appagante.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si ma Giulietta ha dei precedenti mica da ridere col tipo in questione, per questo @Foglia e io siamo andate oltre nel discorso, qui non è semplice sesso appagante.


si quello l'ho capito, ma foglia parlava anche di sé, ho risposto a quello


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si quello l'ho capito, ma foglia parlava anche di sé, ho risposto a quello


Io ho pochi termini di paragone, e soprattutto  (marito a parte) i miei ex risalgono ad almeno 25 anni fa 
Non so cosa dirti, o meglio la vedo proprio all'opposto di come la vedi tu.  Ma per avere sesso appagante ho bisogno di avere un rapporto minimamente strutturato con la persona (le poche volte in cui è capitato "per sesso " non le ricordo granché bene: ero giovane, è vero, ma dubito che ora farei scintille.  E un ex è un ex mica per niente: capisco la "comodità " (essendo io decisamente poco intraprendente), ma tolto appunto l'aspetto più  "relazionale" (e accantonato il discorso tipo "scorte per i periodi di magra",  o i "rimedi alla pigrizia ) opto decisamente per una nuova conoscenza.


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però il 3d chiede "con chi passeresti una serata clandestina?" non è una minestra riscaldata, lo sarebbe se si cercasse di rimettersi insieme
> se pensi ad un ex per passare una serata piccante lo fai solo per fare del sesso appagante


O per affetto, amicizia.
Come prendersi una birra con un vecchio amico, aggiungendo però il sesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> tesoro mio ma io ti sto aspettando


Anchio...da tanto....


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anchio...da tanto....


guarda muoviti che stanno provando a fregarti il posto


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho pochi termini di paragone, e soprattutto  (marito a parte) i miei ex risalgono ad almeno 25 anni fa
> Non so cosa dirti, o meglio la vedo proprio all'opposto di come la vedi tu.  Ma per avere sesso appagante ho bisogno di avere un rapporto minimamente strutturato con la persona (le poche volte in cui è capitato "per sesso " non le ricordo granché bene: ero giovane, è vero, ma dubito che ora farei scintille.  E un ex è un ex mica per niente: capisco la "comodità " (essendo io decisamente poco intraprendente), ma tolto appunto l'aspetto più  "relazionale" (e accantonato il discorso tipo "scorte per i periodi di magra",  o i "rimedi alla pigrizia ) opto decisamente per una nuova conoscenza.


diciamo che la mia è pure un po' pigrizia eh... però essendo rimasta in buoni rapporti con gli ex (nonostante con qualcuno sia scappata la sclerata da pazza da camicia di forza), qualcuno che merita  c'è. poi ognuno a casa sua




Nono ha detto:


> O per affetto, amicizia.
> Come prendersi una birra con un vecchio amico, aggiungendo però il sesso.


certo sono persone alle quali voglio bene. aperitivo?


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:
			
		

> certo sono persone alle quali voglio bene. aperitivo?


È una proposta?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È una proposta?


è che non mi piace la birra


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> diciamo che la mia è pure un po' pigrizia eh... però essendo rimasta in buoni rapporti con gli ex (nonostante con qualcuno sia scappata la sclerata da pazza da camicia di forza), qualcuno che merita  c'è. poi ognuno a casa sua


Eh. Appunto.  La vedo un po' come una cosa dettata o dalla pigrizia  (nel mio caso ad esempio aggiungerei scarsa intraprendenza), oppure proprio un tappabuchi nei periodi di carestia.  Che un* sposat* soprattutto, tra pericoli di sgamo e magari poco tempo, alla fine tira fuori la soluzione più rapida all'esigenza di dare/ricevere un paio di colpi


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lezione imparata nel senso che devo accettare il suo comportamento e non spaccarmi più la testa...basta farsi male...solo cose belle...
> Frase che mi è stata detta l anno scorso da un amico ..e l ho fatta mia ...(anche se poi solo cose belle...non ne sono arrivate .. però questo è un altro discorso...)


Quello che dico sempre è che nella vita bisogna tenersi vicino solo le persone che ci fanno stare bene...bisogna vedere se per te sarebbe peggio rinunciare del tutto a questa persona oppure accettare di vederlo così come te lo sta imponendo lui...ho imparato che nella vita bisogna essere un po egoisti per sopravvivere, amati per te e vedrai che anche l'atteggiamento di chi hai intorno cambierà...provato sulla mia pelle...funziona


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Appunto.  La vedo un po' come una cosa dettata o dalla pigrizia  (nel mio caso ad esempio aggiungerei scarsa intraprendenza), oppure proprio un tappabuchi nei periodi di carestia.  Che un* sposat* soprattutto, tra pericoli di sgamo e magari poco tempo, alla fine tira fuori la soluzione più rapida all'esigenza di dare/ricevere un paio di colpi


parti dal presupposto che io sono asociale e che per merito dei social anche parecchio prevenuta verso la fauna maschile, quanti ce ne sono che fanno gli splendidi e ti invitano "a prendere un caffè, vengo col furgone, poi se ci piacciamo ci chiudiamo lì" 
ma tu sei scemo e campi   
se proprio devo fare la serata clandestina, almeno me la faccio con chi so che merita


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda muoviti che stanno provando a fregarti il posto


Se lo prendano. Le femmine che possono avere tutti, le lascio volentieri a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quello che dico sempre è che nella vita bisogna tenersi vicino solo le persone che ci fanno stare bene...bisogna vedere se per te sarebbe peggio rinunciare del tutto a questa persona oppure accettare di vederlo così come te lo sta imponendo lui...ho imparato che nella vita *bisogna essere un po egoisti per sopravvivere, amati per te e vedrai* che anche l'atteggiamento di chi hai intorno cambierà...provato sulla mia pelle...funziona


Nel contesto “un po’ “ fa ridere. Non è un po’, è la dichiarazione di un egocentrismo assoluto. Oltretutto, quando si è egocentrici, non si è in grado di vedere oltre il proprio naso. Sai che “stare bene“ sperimenterebbe Giulia se venisse beccata?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se lo prendano. Le femmine che possono avere tutti, le lascio volentieri a tutti.


Dai Pinco...non ti ci mettere anche te con le risposte acide...lo sai che nel mio cuore ci sei solo te...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dai Pinco...non ti ci mettere anche te con le risposte acide...lo sai che nel mio cuore ci sei solo te...


Non era acida. È un mio pensiero. Questa frase la scrissi la prima volta il 21 aprile 2003. Vedi un po te.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non era acida. È un mio pensiero. Questa frase la scrissi la prima volta il 21 aprile 2003. Vedi un po te.


Pensiero che trovo anche giusto!!! Cappero...come fai a ricordarti cosa hai fatto nel 2003? io non mi ricordo neppure cosa ho mangiato ieri sera...


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel contesto “un po’ “ fa ridere. Non è un po’, è la dichiarazione di un egocentrismo assoluto. Oltretutto, quando si è egocentrici, non si è in grado di vedere oltre il proprio naso. Sai che “stare bene“ sperimenterebbe Giulia se venisse beccata?


Ti dico la mia esperienza di vita...sarò anche egocentrica ma credo in quello che ho detto...Giulia è una donna adulta e sa quello che rischia, quando ti metti in queste situazioni metti sempre in conto il rischio...molte volte le scelte delle persone sembrano azzardate e senza una razionale spiegazione ma credo che niente avviene per caso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel contesto “un po’ “ fa ridere. Non è un po’, è la dichiarazione di un egocentrismo assoluto. Oltretutto, quando si è egocentrici, non si è in grado di vedere oltre il proprio naso. Sai che “stare bene“ sperimenterebbe Giulia se venisse beccata?


Qua ti do ragione...
Infatti....salterebbero 2 famiglie...
Al momento...non salta nessuno...non ci stiamo sentendo e...al momento ho anche capito che un amante lo vorrei...ma ...senza fretta...senza l idea di fare cazzate o cercare un sostituto di mio marito...
 Ma non sarà di certo lui...
Quindi per ora va così...che se lo penso mi spunta un sorriso...
Un sorriso che scatta quando pensi solo ai bei momenti...
Con lui come con un altro ..


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> parti dal presupposto che io sono asociale e che per merito dei social anche parecchio prevenuta verso la fauna maschile, quanti ce ne sono che fanno gli splendidi e ti invitano "a prendere un caffè, vengo col furgone, poi se ci piacciamo ci chiudiamo lì"
> ma tu sei scemo e campi
> se proprio devo fare la serata clandestina, almeno me la faccio con chi so che merita


Sono parecchio "orsa" anch'io, specialmente con chi non conosco  . A questo aggiungi che la mia intraprendenza la avranno distribuita altrove sin dal momento della mia nascita, e siamo a posto! E sono pure parecchio difficile nel riuscire ad essere  "pigliata" quel minimo di mente.
Però  (parlo per me) i 4 colpetti ben assestati non bastano. Quindi boh.... capisco il tuo discorso sugli ex "testati".  Ma per una serata (anche clandestina, pure se io sono single se vado con uno impegnato non posso dire che la clandestinità mi sia del tutto estranea) alla minestra riscaldata continuo a preferire la novità.  E poi, se non piace, nel furgone se ne torna indietro solo.

P.S. E se poi mi dovesse capitare uno come lui........


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se lo prendano. Le femmine che possono avere tutti, le lascio volentieri a tutti.


Concordo. Idem per i maschi.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pensiero che trovo anche giusto!!! Cappero...come fai a ricordarti cosa hai fatto nel 2003? io non mi ricordo neppure cosa ho mangiato ieri sera...


Fu un giorno particolare in cui coniai anche il termine capcompatibile. Per questo lo ricordo.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono parecchio "orsa" anch'io, specialmente con chi non conosco  . A questo aggiungi che la mia intraprendenza la avranno distribuita altrove sin dal momento della mia nascita, e siamo a posto! E sono pure parecchio difficile nel riuscire ad essere  "pigliata" quel minimo di mente.
> Però  (parlo per me) i 4 colpetti ben assestati non bastano. Quindi boh.... capisco il tuo discorso sugli ex "testati".  Ma per una serata (anche clandestina, pure se io sono single se vado con uno impegnato non posso dire che la clandestinità mi sia del tutto estranea) alla minestra riscaldata continuo a preferire la novità.  E poi, se non piace, nel furgone se ne torna indietro solo.
> 
> P.S. E se poi mi dovesse capitare uno come lui........


fosse stato per me, sarei vergine  intraprendenza???? cos'é???? io l'iniziativa con qualcuno non l'ho presa mai, se uno mi piaceva glielo facevo capire ma senza fare salti mortali e per farmi venire voglia la conoscenza deve essere un po' approfondita perchè altrimenti sono peggio della signorina rottermeier in quanto a simpatia...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Eppure ricordo minestre riscaldate molto succulenti.
Ne ricordo una adesso in particolare, un ritorno di fiamma, finito poi nell'arco di qualche mese per i soliti problemi, ma talmente intenso ed emozionante che ne valse la pena viverlo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fu un giorno particolare in cui coniai anche il termine capcompatibile. Per questo lo ricordo.


a ok...io allora sono capincompatibile


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fosse stato per me, sarei vergine  intraprendenza???? cos'é???? io l'iniziativa con qualcuno non l'ho presa mai, se uno mi piaceva glielo facevo capire ma senza fare salti mortali e per farmi venire voglia la conoscenza deve essere un po' approfondita perchè altrimenti sono peggio della signorina rottermeier in quanto a simpatia...


Te pensa che io in media "ringhio" agli estranei  
Non lo faccio apposta eh. Risulto proprio antipatica, scontrosa. E più mi piacciono più (anziché almeno far capire quello) divento distaccata.  Non sempre ma spesso.  Quindi un disastro, ma ero anche parecchio fuori allenamento, devo dire 
Quindi c'è tempo per imparare e rimediare!


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te pensa che io in media "ringhio" agli estranei
> Non lo faccio apposta eh. Risulto proprio antipatica, scontrosa. E più mi piacciono più (anziché almeno far capire quello) divento distaccata.  Non sempre ma spesso.  Quindi un disastro, ma ero anche parecchio fuori allenamento, devo dire
> Quindi c'è tempo per imparare e rimediare!


io non ringhio ma solitamente sembro distaccata e antipatica, perchè parlo poco con chi non conosco, solo se interpellata, se poi mi sciolgo mi devono tappare la bocca, ma anche con gli amici faccio così
per questo non ho proprio voglia di sbattermi, non avrei neanche il tempo, fossi single magari anche sì


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io, come Omicron, non ho mai preso l’iniziativa. Sono sempre stati gli altri.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non ringhio ma solitamente sembro distaccata e antipatica, perchè parlo poco con chi non conosco, solo se interpellata, se poi mi sciolgo mi devono tappare la bocca, ma anche con gli amici faccio così
> per questo non ho proprio voglia di sbattermi, non avrei neanche il tempo, fossi single magari anche sì


Io sono timida, ho qualche problemino a esprimere le mie emozioni, sono parecchio imbranata, diffidente tantissimo.... te figurati! Mi è capitato l'amante che:
- anzitutto (cosa non scontata) mi piace;
- non dico che abbia fatto tutto lui, ma quasi (che ad aspettare me....).

Ahaha, son già passati 6 mesi, va ancora tutto bene (non lo avrei mai detto!), e chi lo molla uno così? 
Ma nel momento in cui ci dovessimo mollare, come dire, auspicherei un buon rapporto, ma non  "ritorni" motivati da carestia o comodità.  Poi.... vedremo nei fatti   , ti posso però dire che credo che percepirei il rapporto un po' svilito.  A meno che (toh) lui si trasferisca fisicamente lontano, per il che capirei di più salutarsi lasciando una porta aperta anche al sesso, ove una tantum vada bene a entrambi  (ergo se io non avessi nel frattempo un "impegno", ma al più un'altra relazione leggera).


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono timida, ho qualche problemino a esprimere le mie emozioni, sono parecchio imbranata, diffidente tantissimo.... te figurati! Mi è capitato l'amante che:
> - anzitutto (cosa non scontata) mi piace;
> - non dico che abbia fatto tutto lui, ma quasi (che ad aspettare me....).
> 
> ...


io non sono timida ma diffidente e se qualcuno non mi convince a pelle è molto difficile che mi convinca anche in futuro
al momento sono sposata e non sono in cerca, fossi in cerca ovvio che non andrei a cercare un ex, anche perchè a parte quelli impegnati, gli altri rischierei che mi si azzeccassero addosso, quindi assolutamente no    se ti ho sfanculato a suo tempo un motivo c'è ed è sempre valido


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qua ti do ragione...
> Infatti....*salterebbero 2 famiglie.*..
> Al momento...non salta nessuno...non ci stiamo sentendo e...al momento ho anche capito che *un amante lo vorrei*...ma ...senza fretta...senza l idea di fare cazzate o cercare un sostituto di mio marito...
> Ma non sarà di certo lui...
> ...


Primo grassettato, una sciocchezza! 
Ma perché vorresti un amante? Che senso ha?!


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non sono timida ma diffidente e se qualcuno non mi convince a pelle è molto difficile che mi convinca anche in futuro
> al momento sono sposata e non sono in cerca, fossi in cerca ovvio che non andrei a cercare un ex, anche perchè a parte quelli impegnati, gli altri rischierei che mi si azzeccassero addosso, quindi assolutamente no    se ti ho sfanculato a suo tempo un motivo c'è ed è sempre valido


Et voilà! E pure tra quelli impegnati  (a non farne un discorso di pigrizia o un triste rimedio anticarestia) viva la novità!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo grassettato, una sciocchezza!
> Ma perché vorresti un amante? Che senso ha?!


Beh una sciocchezza ok..
Non è che lo voglio per forza...ci mancherebbe


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh una sciocchezza ok..
> Non è che lo voglio per forza...ci mancherebbe


Ho evidenziato quello che hai scritto tu.
Far saltare due famiglie è un dolore e poi una ferita per decenni, credimi.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo grassettato, una sciocchezza!
> Ma perché vorresti un amante? Che senso ha?!


Me l’ero persa. Sono curiosa anche io.


----------



## patroclo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


dipende ... sono talmente tante le variabili in gioco in questa domanda che alla fine potrei anche rispondere con un solo : "SI!"


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie!!!
> Però io sono veramente di coccio con lui


E lui lo sa, per questo poi sparisce


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E lui lo sa, per questo poi sparisce


Tu non hai mai avuto uno dal quale ti risultava quasi impossibile resistere?
Pur sapendo anche di sbagliare?
Qualche post fa avevi detto di esserti innamorata di un tuo amante...
Ecco io non lo amo ....gli voglio cmq un bene pazzesco...e stare con lui mi fa stare benissimo...


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


Capisco che possa essere rassicurante il pensiero di una persona che conosci, sotto molti aspetti, e che non possa costituire "pericolo" a livello di emozioni, perché bene o male ti sei già scoperto a suo tempo. 
Ma prima o poi tornerebbe qualche vecchia ruggine, sempre in agguato, a ricordarti perché è finita...


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere rassicurante il pensiero di una persona che conosci, sotto molti aspetti, e che non possa costituire "pericolo" a livello di emozioni, perché bene o male ti sei già scoperto a suo tempo.
> Ma prima o poi tornerebbe qualche vecchia ruggine, sempre in agguato, a ricordarti perché è finita...


Troppe volte ho esperenziato il riprovarci. A parte i primi tempi poi non cambiava mai nulla. Come ho scritto prima, però una volta e stato comunque figo. Però io parlo di una serata, a distanza di tempo, in allegria a rivivere i vecchi tempi.


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere rassicurante il pensiero di una persona che conosci, sotto molti aspetti, e che non possa costituire "pericolo" a livello di emozioni, perché bene o male ti sei già scoperto a suo tempo.
> Ma prima o poi tornerebbe qualche vecchia ruggine, sempre in agguato, a ricordarti perché è finita...


Anzi ...  che ne dici se rivivessi una serata con tutte le mie centinaia di ex ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai avuto uno dal quale ti risultava quasi impossibile resistere?
> Pur sapendo anche di sbagliare?
> Qualche post fa avevi detto di esserti innamorata di un tuo amante...
> Ecco io non lo amo ....gli voglio cmq un bene pazzesco...e stare con lui mi fa stare benissimo...


Appunto lui lo sa benissimo,


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anzi ...  che ne dici se rivivessi una serata con tutte le mie centinaia di ex ?


Per farti menare?


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Troppe volte ho esperenziato il riprovarci. A parte i primi tempi poi non cambiava mai nulla. Come ho scritto prima, però una volta e stato comunque figo. Però io parlo di una serata, a distanza di tempo, in allegria a rivivere i vecchi tempi.


Una volta ci può stare pure...


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per farti menare?


Ok, hai ragione.  Qualcuna è meglio lasciarla a casa


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anzi ...  che ne dici se rivivessi una serata con tutte le mie centinaia di ex ?


Dico che non ce l’ha la fai


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dico che non ce l’ha la fai


La loro furia sarebbe deleteria per lui...


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La loro furia sarebbe deleteria per lui...


Ma sai, avesse detto una decina, con l’aiutino chimico magari ce la fa anche 
Ma centinaia manco Rocco


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La loro furia sarebbe deleteria per lui...


Ho lasciato questo brutto ricordo?????


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma sai, avesse detto una decina, con l’aiutino chimico magari ce la fa anche
> Ma centinaia manco Rocco


Ma 1 al giorno e domenica riposo


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Una al giorno son bravi tutti 


Nono ha detto:


> Ma 1 al giorno e domenica riposo


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho lasciato questo brutto ricordo?????


A me no di sicuro... non siamo mai stati insieme...


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una al giorno son bravi tutti


No no, devo distribuire.... ho una certa ...


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me no di sicuro... non siamo mai stati insieme...


Non ancora ..


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non ancora ..


Non sono capcompatibile...


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non sono capcompatibile...


Ho la macchina aziendale


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No no, devo distribuire.... ho una certa ...


Pensa che io invece pensavo a tre tutti insieme


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Appunto.  La vedo un po' come una cosa dettata o dalla pigrizia  (nel mio caso ad esempio aggiungerei scarsa intraprendenza), oppure proprio un tappabuchi nei periodi di carestia.  Che un* sposat* soprattutto, tra pericoli di sgamo e magari poco tempo, alla fine tira fuori la soluzione più rapida all'esigenza di dare/ricevere un paio di colpi


Dipende dagli ex Foglia. 
Io una più che volentieri, anche se non la vedo da una vita.
Altre no, manco morto.


----------



## ladyred (7 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo, preferireste passare una serata clandestina con una nuova conoscenza o con un ex?


Ex perché se ci ho scopato c’era un motivo. Quelli nuovi non sai che ti può capitare


----------



## Nono (7 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ex perché se ci ho scopato c’era un motivo. Quelli nuovi non sai che ti può capitare


Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova ....


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova ....


Fa benissimo perché trova la novità.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fa benissimo perché trova la novità.


Questo vale anche per te. Non ti sei ancora stufata del gestore?


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per te. Non ti sei ancora stufata del gestore?


Dopo soli 6 mesi?


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dopo soli 6 mesi?


Sei tu che parli di novità ogni cinque minuti.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sei tu che parli di novità ogni cinque minuti.


Si ma la minestra non diventa riscaldata dopo 6 mesi. Posso capire dopo qualche annetto. Altrimenti significa che la minestra in questione non ti garbava poi così tanto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si ma la minestra non diventa riscaldata dopo 6 mesi. Posso capire dopo qualche annetto. Altrimenti significa che la minestra in questione non ti garbava poi così tanto.


È chiaro.
Prendi solo quello che ti fa comodo di un luogo comune che già di per sé lascia il tempo che trova.
Quindi se per caso tu iniziassi un rapporto alla luce del sole, fidanzata o convivente che sia, dopo un po' lo considereresti "minestra riscaldata" e arriveresti a tradire? Viceversa, accetteresti un tradimento perché tu stessa saresti "minestra riscaldata"?


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È chiaro.
> Prendi solo quello che ti fa comodo di un luogo comune che già di per sé lascia il tempo che trova.
> Quindi se per caso tu iniziassi un rapporto alla luce del sole, fidanzata o convivente che sia, dopo un po' lo considereresti "minestra riscaldata" e arriveresti a tradire? Viceversa, accetteresti un tradimento perché tu stessa saresti "minestra riscaldata"?


Non lo considererei minestra riscaldata dopo 6 mesi per l’appunto. Ma dopo qualche anno sicuramente sì. Se tradirei o meno non te lo so dire perché dipenderebbe da tanti fattori/eventi. 
Ovviamente non accetterei il tradimento. Però sarei consapevole di diventare “minestra riscaldata” dopo anni insieme. Anche perché “minestra riscaldata” non e’ sinonimo di tradimento eh.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo considererei minestra riscaldata dopo 6 mesi per l’appunto. Ma dopo qualche anno sicuramente sì. Se tradirei o meno non te lo so dire perché dipenderebbe da tanti fattori/eventi.
> Ovviamente non accetterei il tradimento. Però sarei consapevole di diventare “minestra riscaldata” dopo anni insieme. Anche perché “minestra riscaldata” non e’ sinonimo di tradimento eh.


"Tutti dopo un po' cercano la novità. TUTTI i rapporti dopo un po' diventano minestra riscaldata. È NORMALE tradire dopo un po'". 
Parole tue. E ricorda che fai questo discorso dai tempi di Amando, quindi so quello che dico.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> "Tutti dopo un po' cercano la novità. TUTTI i rapporti dopo un po' diventano minestra riscaldata. È NORMALE tradire dopo un po'".
> Parole tue. E ricorda che fai questo discorso dai tempi di Amando, quindi so quello che dico.


Certo ma non lo accetterei comunque il tradimento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo ma non lo accetterei comunque il tradimento.


Eh no. Devi essere coerente.


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh no. Devi essere coerente.


In un certo senso lo è.
Non ha mai avuto rapporti che durassero più di qualche anno.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In un certo senso lo è.
> Non ha mai avuto rapporti che durassero più di qualche anno.


Cosa intendi per “più di qualche anno”?


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per “più di qualche anno”?


È italiano, mi sembra. 
E mi baso su quello che hai detto tu, cioè che la relazione più lunga che hai avuto è stata di cinque anni.


----------



## Nono (7 Marzo 2022)

Però,  scusate, ok la novità,  ma per una sera, un ex, con cui avete già maturato una sintonia,  che conosce i vostri gusti, punti erogeni, piaceri, sa già come prendervi, stuzzicarvi ... praticamente si minestra riscaldata, ma anche pappa pronta, per usare un parallelo culinario ...   e non ho usato un aggettivo a caso


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È italiano, mi sembra.
> E mi baso su quello che hai detto tu, cioè che la relazione più lunga che hai avuto è stata di cinque anni.


Sì perché poi mi sono separata. Altrimenti staremmo ancora insieme e sarebbero più di 5 anni.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però,  scusate, ok la novità,  ma per una sera, un ex, con cui avete già maturato una sintonia,  che conosce i vostri gusti, punti erogeni, piaceri, sa già come prendervi, stuzzicarvi ... praticamente si minestra riscaldata, ma anche pappa pronta, per usare un parallelo culinario ...   e non ho usato un aggettivo a caso


Io parlo per me: a me frega nulla di uno che sa già come prendermi, perché se non mi interessa più, non mi interessa nemmeno sotto quel punto di vista. Se fossi così allora scoperei ogni settimana.


----------



## omicron (7 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però,  scusate, ok la novità,  ma per una sera, un ex, con cui avete già maturato una sintonia,  che conosce i vostri gusti, punti erogeni, piaceri, sa già come prendervi, stuzzicarvi ... praticamente si minestra riscaldata, ma anche pappa pronta, per usare un parallelo culinario ...   e non ho usato un aggettivo a caso


Ma infatti io parlavo di ex (nel caso specifico 3), proprio per questo


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì perché poi mi sono separata. Altrimenti staremmo ancora insieme e sarebbero più di 5 anni.


Ma dai!


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> 
> View attachment 10026


Preciso perché non si sa mai. 
Comunque non avendo avuto relazioni lunghe anni, non posso dirti in quel caso cosa farei quando l’altra persona diventerebbe “minestra riscaldata”, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Preciso perché non si sa mai.
> Comunque non avendo avuto relazioni lunghe anni, non posso dirti in quel caso cosa farei quando l’altra persona diventerebbe “minestra riscaldata”, ovviamente.


E quello che ti sta dicendo Lostris 
Non hai avuto relazioni lunghe proprio perché magari poi vuoi la novità


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quello che ti sta dicendo Lostris
> Non hai avuto relazioni lunghe proprio perché magari poi vuoi la novità


Può essere. Però qualche annetto ci sono stata. Di certo non ho trovato la “novità” dopo 6 mesi per dirti. Comunque la novità ha davvero tutto un altro sapore. Il bello di ricominciare a flirtare, dei primi messaggini, i primi baci, le prime scopate. Niente a che vedere con persone con le quali si sta da anni.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può essere. Però qualche annetto ci sono stata. Di certo non ho trovato la “novità” dopo 6 mesi per dirti. Comunque la novità ha davvero tutto un altro sapore. Il bello di ricominciare a flirtare, dei primi messaggini, i primi baci, le prime scopate. Niente a che vedere con persone con le quali si sta da anni.


Da anni non da 5
Dopo 5 anni si dovrebbe essere ancora in luna di miele


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quello che ti sta dicendo Lostris
> Non hai avuto relazioni lunghe proprio perché magari poi vuoi la novità


O l’hanno voluta gli altri


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da anni non da 5
> Dopo 5 anni si dovrebbe essere ancora in luna di miele


Ma noi ci siamo separati per altri motivi. Non avevamo nessun’altro.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> O l’hanno voluta gli altri


Nelle relazioni serie io. Nelle avventure gli altri.


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì perché poi mi sono separata. Altrimenti staremmo ancora insieme e sarebbero più di 5 anni.


Grazie al casso.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Non credo che arriverò mai ad una relazione di tanti anni.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non credo che arriverò mai ad una relazione di tanti anni.


quindi come vuoi vivere la tua vita così come adesso senza un fine ?
Cioè vivere alla giornata , peccato  dovresti prendere esempio dai tuoi genitori


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi come vuoi vivere la tua vita così come adesso senza un fine ?
> Cioè vivere alla giornata , peccato  dovresti prendere esempio dai tuoi genitori


Quindi dovrei stare con una persona solo per non rimanere sola?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei stare con una persona solo per non rimanere sola?


Sei la versione femminile di Edo. Solo che lui almeno un lavoro remunerativo ce l’ha.


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei stare con una persona solo per non rimanere sola?


Ma non la sogni una persona solo per te e per sempre?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la versione femminile di Edo. Solo che lui almeno un lavoro remunerativo ce l’ha.


Direi di no. Lui vuole restare con la moglie per non rimanere da solo. Io invece non voglio stare con chiunque per non restare da sola.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma non la sogni una persona solo per te e per sempre?


Certo. Ma se non la trovo cosa devo fare? La costruisco? 
E comunque il per sempre non esiste.
E nemmeno il “solo per me” se vogliamo guardare tutto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se non la trovo cosa devo fare? La costruisco?
> E comunque il per sempre non esiste.
> E nemmeno il “solo per me” se vogliamo guardare tutto.


E quelli che stanno in coppia da anni secondo te come hanno fatto a trovare qualcuno? Si sono tutti accontentati come dici tu? TUTTI?


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se non la trovo cosa devo fare? La costruisco?
> E comunque il per sempre non esiste.
> E nemmeno il “solo per me” se vogliamo guardare tutto.


Il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi, e se tu sei una bella donna non dovresti avere difficoltà a conoscere.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E quelli che stanno in coppia da anni secondo te come hanno fatto a trovare qualcuno? Si sono tutti accontentati come dici tu? TUTTI?


Avranno avuto la fortuna di trovare una persona di cui si sono innamorati e che ricambiasse. Poi c’è anche chi si accontenta eh.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi, e se tu sei una bella donna non dovresti avere difficoltà a conoscere.


Ma il punto non è la conoscenza ma il dopo. Magari molti non vogliono costruire un futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Direi di no. Lui vuole restare con la moglie per non rimanere da solo. Io invece non voglio stare con chiunque per non restare da sola.


È comunque una posizione immatura.
Anche la tua relazione con il g è una relazione immatura.
Non dubito che sia divertente, proprio per il fatto di essere “per quest’anno non cambiare, stessa spiagg stesso mare “...


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi, e se tu sei una bella donna non dovresti avere difficoltà a conoscere.


È carina, come di donne carine ce ne sono tante.
Ma non è questo il punto. Anche persone non interessanti dal punto di vista fisico, sia uomini che donne, prima o poi trovano qualcuno. Poi magari non sarà "la persona per la vita", ma ci sta. Succede che le storie finiscono, non è un buon motivo per mettere le mani avanti e partire prevenuti come fa lei.
Ma secondo me lei vuole solo evitare di impegnarsi, per questo inventa giustificazioni.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avranno avuto la fortuna di trovare una persona di cui si sono innamorati e che ricambiasse. Poi c’è anche chi si accontenta eh.


Non è una fortuna. È qualcosa che si costruisce ogni giorno, dopo il primo incontro.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È comunque una posizione immatura.
> Anche la tua relazione con il g è una relazione immatura.
> Non dubito che sia divertente, proprio per il fatto di essere “per quest’anno non cambiare, stessa spiagg stesso mare “...


Hai detto bene. Lo so che è una relazione senza futuro, che come tutte le relazioni amantine lasceranno il tempo che troveranno, ma al momento mi va bene così.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È carina, come di donne carine ce ne sono tante.
> Ma non è questo il punto. Anche persone non interessanti dal punto di vista fisico, sia uomini che donne, prima o poi trovano qualcuno. Poi magari non sarà "la persona per la vita", ma ci sta. Succede che le storie finiscono, non è un buon motivo per mettere le mani avanti e partire prevenuti come fa lei.
> Ma secondo me lei vuole solo evitare di impegnarsi, per questo inventa giustificazioni.


Ma guarda che io ne ho avute tante di relazioni eh. 
Se da quando mi sono separata non ho trovato nessuno ( single che ci piacessimo entrambi ) cosa posso farci?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene. Lo so che è una relazione senza futuro, che come tutte le relazioni amantine lasceranno il tempo che troveranno, ma *al momento mi va bene così*.


Questo si era capito.
Ma tu prevedi di continuare così.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è una fortuna. È qualcosa che si costruisce ogni giorno, dopo il primo incontro.


Sì ma bisogna essere interessati entrambi e soprattutto interessati a volere la stessa cosa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io ne ho avute tante di relazioni eh.
> Se da quando mi sono separata non ho trovato nessuno ( single che ci piacessimo entrambi ) cosa posso farci?


Non ci credo.
Parti male tu.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E quelli che stanno in coppia da anni secondo te come hanno fatto a trovare qualcuno? Si sono tutti accontentati come dici tu? TUTTI?


mai accontentarsi 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È carina, come di donne carine ce ne sono tante.
> Ma non è questo il punto. Anche persone non interessanti dal punto di vista fisico, sia uomini che donne, prima o poi trovano qualcuno. Poi magari non sarà "la persona per la vita", ma ci sta. Succede che le storie finiscono, non è un buon motivo per mettere le mani avanti e partire prevenuti come fa lei.
> Ma secondo me lei vuole solo evitare di impegnarsi, per questo inventa giustificazioni.


ma magari non ha voglia di impegnarsi, ci sono anche questi momenti nella vita
poi che lei sia una che gli impegni se li scansa a prescindere è vero,


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si era capito.
> Ma tu prevedi di continuare così.


Vabbè sono solamente 6 mesi e mezzo che stiamo insieme. Non è nemmeno tanto.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non ci credo.
> Parti male tu.


Cioè? E come dovrei partire?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma magari non ha voglia di impegnarsi, ci sono anche questi momenti nella vita
> poi che lei sia una che gli impegni se li scansa a prescindere è vero,


Ma non è che li scanso. Però ammetto anche che, se ora dovessi avere una relazione ufficiale, sarei mega gelosa.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non è che li scanso. Però ammetto anche che, se ora dovessi avere una relazione ufficiale, sarei mega gelosa.


sei molto gelosa? insicura?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mai accontentarsi
> 
> ma magari non ha voglia di impegnarsi, ci sono anche questi momenti nella vita
> poi che lei sia una che gli impegni se li scansa a prescindere è vero,


Momenti sì. Li ho vissuti anch'io. Ma non posso credere che lei sia ancora alla fase da tredicenne in cui si dice "mi piace uno che va dietro alla mia migliore amica/c'è uno che vuole uscire con me ma a me non piace". Quattro anni vissuti così? Sempre, ogni incontro? E dai. È lei a non volerlo. Non dimenticare che si mette molto in competizione, gode nel pensare di essere l'altra che almeno per qualche ora "ruba" l'uomo di un'altra. Il single, questo aspetto, non lo presenta. E quindi NON LE INTERESSA.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono solamente 6 mesi e mezzo che stiamo insieme. Non è nemmeno tanto.


Lo vedi? "Stiamo insieme". Tu e il marito di un'altra. Già deformi la realtà e te ne compiaci anche. Ma come pensi di valutare obiettivamente un potenziale uomo nuovo che incontri?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Momenti sì. Li ho vissuti anch'io. Ma non posso credere che lei sia ancora alla fase da tredicenne in cui si dice "mi piace uno che va dietro alla mia migliore amica/c'è uno che vuole uscire con me ma a me non piace". Quattro anni vissuti così? Sempre, ogni incontro? E dai. È lei a non volerlo. Non dimenticare che si mette molto in competizione, gode nel pensare di essere l'altra che almeno per qualche ora "ruba" l'uomo di un'altra. Il single, questo aspetto, non lo presenta. E quindi NON LE INTERESSA.


sì sì conosco il genere, a me invece la competizione non interessa, un uomo non è certo un trofeo


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè? E come dovrei partire?


Meno paranoie, meno convinzione di essere bella, desiderata, brava a scopare, meno competitività.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono solamente 6 mesi e mezzo che stiamo insieme. Non è nemmeno tanto.


Non con lui!
Tu prevedi di continuare così nella vita.
Dopo lui, un altro così e poi un altro.
Diventerai patetica prima di quanto credi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Meno paranoie, meno convinzione di essere bella, desiderata, brava a scopare, meno competitività.


Ma se una non è maturata da sola, dovrebbe cercare un aiuto, ma non lo fa.
È come @ladyred .
Vuole restare in una situazione di merda pur di non crescere. 
Un uomo che dimostra di tenerci lo trova noioso.


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè sono solamente 6 mesi e mezzo che stiamo insieme. Non è nemmeno tanto.


Ma non state insieme. Lui sta insieme ad un'altra e si concede una scappatella ogni tanto.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

poi la pignola sono io


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la versione femminile di Edo. Solo che lui almeno un lavoro remunerativo ce l’ha.


No, dai, questo a me non sembra. Edo ha comunque tradito un patto, peraltro fingendo di essere tornato dalla moglie "per pietà". Etta è single, non dimentichiamolo, ed è fondamentalmente libera di stare con chi vuole. Che, poi, stare con uno impegnato non sia il massimo è un altro discorso, ma lei proprio non infrange alcun patto. In questo senso (ho letto ieri) anche il fatto di non portare sua figlia davanti all'amante, è vero, ma solo in parte. Io il mio l'ho conosciuto praticamente "occasionato" da mio figlio. Ed è ovvio che mica mi sono mai permessa di dirgli che è una sorta di fidanzato o giù di lì, ma se capita di incrociarlo e salutarlo, è un amico tal quale lo potrebbe essere il fotografo, toh, per dirne uno che può capitare di incrociare.  Chiaro che IO non tradisco proprio nessuno, altrettanto chiaro che non sono certo relazioni da portare allo scoperto, men che meno coi figli. Ma se lo si presenta tal quale a un amico che viene a fare un saluto, direi che le cose da evitare di fare coi figli sono ben altre. Altro conto è farlo mentre si tradisce suo padre, e allora lì sì che concordo in pieno sul fatto che, se possibile, meglio mettere distanze siderali tra amante e figli. Sul discorso dei single, posso dire questo. Io ho dieci anni più di Etta, e ok, ma 45 non sono un'età per cui i single sono preclusi, non so comne dire. Ti faccio il mio discorso statistico? Trovare chi vuole scopare senza impegno rispetto a qualcuno che abbia voglia di impegnarsi ha un rapporto di uno a cento  E peraltro, i single che mi è capitato di incrociare sono tali per cui (ai miei occhi ovviamente) basta poco per capire che la cosa migliore da fare è..... girare i tacchi. Etta ne ha 35, comunque. Non 20, o 25. E' già un'età per cui è assai facile trovare quelli "di ritorno", non i ragazzetti che - cresciuti - hanno voglia di far su famiglia, o di fidanzarsi e portare avanti un progetto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una non è maturata da sola, dovrebbe cercare un aiuto, ma non lo fa.
> È come @ladyred .
> Vuole restare in una situazione di merda pur di non crescere.
> Un uomo che dimostra di tenerci lo trova noioso.


Torno al tema del thread sul dire la verità... se non avessi avuto persone che mi hanno dato una svegliata anche con parole dure, avoglia ad aspettare di "maturare". Non sempre l'aiuto è disponibile, e non sempre lo vogliamo. Sappiamo di averne bisogno, ma non lo vogliamo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma non state insieme. Lui sta insieme ad un'altra e si concede una scappatella ogni tanto.


Due like per te!


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Torno al tema del thread sul dire la verità... se non avessi avuto persone che mi hanno dato una svegliata anche con parole dure, avoglia ad aspettare di "maturare". Non sempre l'aiuto è disponibile, e non sempre lo vogliamo. Sappiamo di averne bisogno, ma non lo vogliamo.


sono d'accordo, io te lo dico ma parte da te, quando poi riesci a partire ti do il mio supporto, ma se non sei convinto non fai niente


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, dai, questo a me non sembra. Edo ha comunque tradito un patto, peraltro fingendo di essere tornato dalla moglie "per pietà". Etta è single, non dimentichiamolo, ed è fondamentalmente libera di stare con chi vuole. Che, poi, stare con uno impegnato non sia il massimo è un altro discorso, ma lei proprio non infrange alcun patto. In questo senso (ho letto ieri) anche il fatto di non portare sua figlia davanti all'amante, è vero, ma solo in parte. Io il mio l'ho conosciuto praticamente "occasionato" da mio figlio. Ed è ovvio che mica mi sono mai permessa di dirgli che è una sorta di fidanzato o giù di lì, ma se capita di incrociarlo e salutarlo, è un amico tal quale lo potrebbe essere il fotografo, toh, per dirne uno che può capitare di incrociare.  Chiaro che IO non tradisco proprio nessuno, altrettanto chiaro che non sono certo relazioni da portare allo scoperto, men che meno coi figli. Ma se lo si presenta tal quale a un amico che viene a fare un saluto, direi che le cose da evitare di fare coi figli sono ben altre. Altro conto è farlo mentre si tradisce suo padre, e allora lì sì che concordo in pieno sul fatto che, se possibile, meglio mettere distanze siderali tra amante e figli. Sul discorso dei single, posso dire questo. Io ho dieci anni più di Etta, e ok, ma 45 non sono un'età per cui i single sono preclusi, non so comne dire. Ti faccio il mio discorso statistico? Trovare chi vuole scopare senza impegno rispetto a qualcuno che abbia voglia di impegnarsi ha un rapporto di uno a cento  E peraltro, i single che mi è capitato di incrociare sono tali per cui (ai miei occhi ovviamente) basta poco per capire che la cosa migliore da fare è..... girare i tacchi. Etta ne ha 35, comunque. Non 20, o 25. E' già un'età per cui è assai facile trovare quelli "di ritorno", non i ragazzetti che - cresciuti - hanno voglia di far su famiglia, o di fidanzarsi e portare avanti un progetto.


Non era una somiglianza etica. Era una somiglianza di maturità affettiva.
Non è che Etta (come ladyred) non trova altro, chiunque possa anche lontanamente mostrarsi “serio” lo schifa.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei molto gelosa? insicura?


Più che altro che da un anno a questa parte, essendo amante, vedo che ci vuole davvero poco a tradire. E gli escamotage sono tanti. Ci sono uomini premurosi, sui quali non ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco, che poi tradiscono ugualmente.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una somiglianza etica. Era una somiglianza di maturità affettiva.
> Non è che Etta (come ladyred) non trova altro, chiunque possa anche lontanamente mostrarsi “serio” lo schifa.


non per difendere nessuno, anche perchè non sono l'avvocato di nessuno, ma edo, se è vero e non è un fake, sta messo molto molto molto ma molto peggio 


Etta ha detto:


> Più che altro che da un anno a questa parte, essendo amante, vedo che ci vuole davvero poco a tradire. E gli escamotage sono tanti. Ci sono uomini premurosi, sui quali non ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco, che poi tradiscono ugualmente.


e quindi?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Momenti sì. Li ho vissuti anch'io. Ma non posso credere che lei sia ancora alla fase da tredicenne in cui si dice "mi piace uno che va dietro alla mia migliore amica/c'è uno che vuole uscire con me ma a me non piace". Quattro anni vissuti così? Sempre, ogni incontro? E dai. È lei a non volerlo. Non dimenticare che si mette molto in competizione, gode nel pensare di essere l'altra che almeno per qualche ora "ruba" l'uomo di un'altra. Il single, questo aspetto, non lo presenta. E quindi NON LE INTERESSA.


Ci sono stati single che mi interessavano. Non interessavo io a loro o viceversa.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una somiglianza etica. Era una somiglianza di maturità affettiva.
> Non è che Etta (come ladyred) non trova altro, chiunque possa anche lontanamente mostrarsi “serio” lo schifa.


Trovo però una differenza abissale, e non capisco perché tu la collochi nell'etica   
Se mi sposo, e sto insieme a una persona, tradendolo non violo certo (solo) l'etica ( o la morale), che già è uno sguardo più "esterno" al discorso. Tradisco la fiducia. Dimostro (nel caso di Edo ci sta tutto) che di te (tradito) tutto sommato non me ne fotte una mazza, al di là del fatto che fai parte di un pacchetto che mi fa sentire comodo. E, da comodo, valuto che alla comodità posso aggiungere anche un qualche sollazzo estemporaneo, e tutto questo perché non voglio farmi mancare nulla.
Etta al limite fa l'opposto: vale a dire che si fa persino le vasche per una persona che.... detto in giuridichese (e forse un cicinino brìutalmente) è un "bene fungibile"....


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo vedi? "Stiamo insieme". Tu e il marito di un'altra. Già deformi la realtà e te ne compiaci anche. Ma come pensi di valutare obiettivamente un potenziale uomo nuovo che incontri?


Era per dire. Ok allora sono 6 mesi che abbiamo una relazione. 
E comunque è lui che usa quell’espressione “stiamo insieme”.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Meno paranoie, meno convinzione di essere bella, desiderata, brava a scopare, meno competitività.


Ma bisogna avercela l’autostima no?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma bisogna avercela l’autostima no?


descrivimi cos'è per te l'autostima


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non con lui!
> Tu prevedi di continuare così nella vita.
> Dopo lui, un altro così e poi un altro.
> Diventerai patetica prima di quanto credi.


Bisogna vedere chi incontrerò. Non possiamo prevedere il futuro.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma non state insieme. Lui sta insieme ad un'altra e si concede una scappatella ogni tanto.


Se la concede ogni tanto solo perché siamo lontani. Altrimenti sarebbe diverso.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, dai, questo a me non sembra. Edo ha comunque tradito un patto, peraltro fingendo di essere tornato dalla moglie "per pietà". Etta è single, non dimentichiamolo, ed è fondamentalmente libera di stare con chi vuole. Che, poi, stare con uno impegnato non sia il massimo è un altro discorso, ma lei proprio non infrange alcun patto. In questo senso (ho letto ieri) anche il fatto di non portare sua figlia davanti all'amante, è vero, ma solo in parte. Io il mio l'ho conosciuto praticamente "occasionato" da mio figlio. Ed è ovvio che mica mi sono mai permessa di dirgli che è una sorta di fidanzato o giù di lì, ma se capita di incrociarlo e salutarlo, è un amico tal quale lo potrebbe essere il fotografo, toh, per dirne uno che può capitare di incrociare.  Chiaro che IO non tradisco proprio nessuno, altrettanto chiaro che non sono certo relazioni da portare allo scoperto, men che meno coi figli. Ma se lo si presenta tal quale a un amico che viene a fare un saluto, direi che le cose da evitare di fare coi figli sono ben altre. Altro conto è farlo mentre si tradisce suo padre, e allora lì sì che concordo in pieno sul fatto che, se possibile, meglio mettere distanze siderali tra amante e figli. Sul discorso dei single, posso dire questo. Io ho dieci anni più di Etta, e ok, ma 45 non sono un'età per cui i single sono preclusi, non so comne dire. Ti faccio il mio discorso statistico? Trovare chi vuole scopare senza impegno rispetto a qualcuno che abbia voglia di impegnarsi ha un rapporto di uno a cento  E peraltro, i single che mi è capitato di incrociare sono tali per cui (ai miei occhi ovviamente) basta poco per capire che la cosa migliore da fare è..... girare i tacchi. Etta ne ha 35, comunque. Non 20, o 25. E' già un'età per cui è assai facile trovare quelli "di ritorno", non i ragazzetti che - cresciuti - hanno voglia di far su famiglia, o di fidanzarsi e portare avanti un progetto.


Dipende da chi incontri. Ci sono quelli di 25 anni che vogliono una famiglia o quelli di 40-45 che ancora fanno i ragazzetti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non per difendere nessuno, anche perchè non sono l'avvocato di nessuno, ma edo, se è vero e non è un fake, sta messo molto molto molto ma molto peggio
> 
> e quindi?


Insomma.
Vorrei vedere se Etta o LadyRed rimanessero incinte.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Vorrei vedere se Etta o LadyRed rimanessero incinte.


vorresti vedere loro o quello che sta con loro?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una somiglianza etica. Era una somiglianza di maturità affettiva.
> Non è che Etta (come ladyred) non trova altro, chiunque possa anche lontanamente mostrarsi “serio” lo schifa.


Per trovare potrei anche trovare. Il punto è che molti non hanno continuità. Magari dopo 2-3 volte se ne vanno. Cosa che infatti molti hanno fatto. 
Con G.ho comunque continuità.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere chi incontrerò. Non possiamo prevedere il futuro.


Ne ho conosciute come te.
Credono di essere libere, sono patetiche.
@Nocciola il futuro di Etta lo vedo come quello di Fantastica. Convinta a cinquant’anni di essere vincente sulle altre.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per trovare potrei anche trovare. Il punto è che molti non hanno continuità. Magari dopo 2-3 volte se ne vanno. Cosa che infatti molti hanno fatto.
> Con G.ho comunque continuità.


e secondo te perché se ne vanno?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi sarei sempre sul chi va là. Sarei a controllare. Oppure dovrei porre fiducia a prescindere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vorresti vedere loro o quello che sta con loro?


Loro.
Vorrei vedere come reagirebbero.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E quindi sarei sempre sul chi va là. Sarei a controllare. Oppure dovrei porre fiducia a prescindere.


e perchè?


Brunetta ha detto:


> Loro.
> Vorrei vedere come reagirebbero.


etta sostiene che il gestore  sarebbe contento perché dopo il figlio la moglie non è più riuscita a rimanere incinta (la moglie eh... la colpa è della moglie)
ladyred non so con chi sta


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> descrivimi cos'è per te l'autostima


La consapevolezza di non essere inferiore a nessuno. Piacersi.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Vorrei vedere se Etta o LadyRed rimanessero incinte.


Di certo G.non è come Edo. Quello di @ladyred non lo so.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciute come te.
> Credono di essere libere, sono patetiche.
> @Nocciola il futuro di Etta lo vedo come quello di Fantastica. Convinta a cinquant’anni di essere vincente sulle altre.


Chi è Fantastica?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e perchè?
> 
> etta sostiene che il gestore  sarebbe contento perché dopo il figlio la moglie non è più riuscita a rimanere incinta (la moglie eh... la colpa è della moglie)
> ladyred non so con chi sta


Ma figurati. Il g la seppellisce in pineta.
LadyRed sta con un musicista che la considera una groupie.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e secondo te perché se ne vanno?


Perché non sono così interessati. Probabilmente era la novità momentanea. O volevano solo divertirsi. O non c’era feeling.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma bisogna avercela l’autostima no?


Questo dimostra quanto poco ne sai. Autostima è consapevolezza delle proprie possibilità e dei propri LIMITI. Quello che fai tu è pompare un ego piccolissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi è Fantastica?


Una ex utente.
Ma non parlavo con te.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e perchè?


Perché sono sempre abbastanza sospettosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non sono così interessati. Probabilmente era la novità momentanea. O volevano solo divertirsi. O non c’era feeling.


Una delle persone “amanti professioniste” che ho conosciuto parlava di feeling.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono stati single che mi interessavano. Non interessavo io a loro o viceversa.


Sì, succede nella vita. Ci si ferma per questo?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *etta sostiene che il gestore  sarebbe contento *perché dopo il figlio la moglie non è più riuscita a rimanere incinta (la moglie eh... la colpa è della moglie)
> ladyred non so con chi sta


L’idea gli piacerebbe però poi ovviamente sarebbe un casino.


----------



## ladyred (8 Marzo 2022)

Lui ha già una figlia della mia età quasi e nell’ultimo periodo non si parlano. 
Non vuole altri figli, ma neanche io con lui. Anzi in questo momento con nessuno, e sarà dura farmi cambiare idea


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non sono così interessati. Probabilmente era la novità momentanea. O volevano solo divertirsi. O non c’era feeling.


e a te piacevano? perchè hai detto che se ne vanno loro


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Il g la seppellisce in pineta.
> LadyRed sta con un musicista che la considera una groupie.


capisco


Etta ha detto:


> La consapevolezza di non essere inferiore a nessuno. Piacersi.


ma la consapevolezza di chi sei davvero? ce l'hai? o sai solo paragonarti agli altri?


Etta ha detto:


> Perché sono sempre abbastanza sospettosa.


e perchè?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma figurati. Il g la seppellisce in pineta.*
> LadyRed sta con un musicista che la considera una groupie.


Non si chiama mica Edo.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Questo dimostra quanto poco ne sai. Autostima è consapevolezza delle proprie possibilità e dei propri LIMITI. Quello che fai tu è pompare un ego piccolissimo.


Ego piccolissimo?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciute come te.
> Credono di essere libere, sono patetiche.
> @Nocciola il futuro di Etta lo vedo come quello di Fantastica. Convinta a cinquant’anni di essere vincente sulle altre.


Fantastica?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una delle persone “amanti professioniste” che ho conosciuto parlava di feeling.


Chi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Lui ha già una figlia della mia età quasi e nell’ultimo periodo non si parlano.
> Non vuole altri figli, ma neanche io con lui. Anzi in questo momento con nessuno, e sarà dura farmi cambiare idea


Ma ci mancherebbe altro!
Se avessi un figlio dovresti smettere di fare la groupie e dovresti agire con dignità.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, succede nella vita. Ci si ferma per questo?


Mai detto che mi fermo. Solo che non è più capitato.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ego piccolissimo?


Per sentirti importante ti paragoni sempre ad altre donne. E metti sempre tutto sul piano estetico. Non coltivi la tua interiorità, non cerchi mai di migliorarti. Mai una volta che ti metti in discussione. Quando sei messa alle strette ti inventi malattie per uscirne.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e a te piacevano? perchè hai detto che se ne vanno loro


Sì certo. Se uno non mi piace non ci esco nemmeno.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì certo. Se uno non mi piace non ci esco nemmeno.


e quando sono spariti non ti sei chiesta se forse è "colpa" tua?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non si chiama mica Edo.


Infatti Edo fa i capricci. Quello no.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi?


Persone conosciute nella vita.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la consapevolezza di chi sei davvero? ce l'hai? o sai solo paragonarti agli altri?


Certo.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e perchè?


Perché vedo tradimenti a destra e a manca.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo.


dei tuoi pregi, dei tuoi difetti, dei tuoi punti di forza e di quelli deboli? perché hai bisogno di paragonarti agli altri se non sei insicura?



Etta ha detto:


> Perché vedo tradimenti a destra e a manca.


e allora?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per sentirti importante ti paragoni sempre ad altre donne. E metti sempre tutto sul piano estetico. Non coltivi la tua interiorità, non cerchi mai di migliorarti. Mai una volta che ti metti in discussione. Quando sei messa alle strette ti inventi malattie per uscirne.


Ma anche il piano estetico fa molto. È la prima cosa che vedi alla fine. 
Per quanto riguarda quella interiore che posso farci? Non possiamo piacere a tutti.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e quando sono spariti non ti sei chiesta se forse è "colpa" tua?


Diciamo che avrebbero anche potuto essere sinceri e dirlo. Cosa che quasi nessuno fa.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche il piano estetico fa molto. È la prima cosa che vedi alla fine.
> Per quanto riguarda quella interiore che posso farci? Non possiamo piacere a tutti.


mah... insomma... quando ero giovane (quindi circa 10 anni meno di te), ne trovavo di gente che voleva uscire con me, ma di solito ero io a troncare, non il contrario


Etta ha detto:


> Diciamo che avrebbero anche potuto essere sinceri e dirlo. Cosa che quasi nessuno fa.


e tu sei sincera?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dei tuoi pregi, dei tuoi difetti, dei tuoi punti di forza e di quelli deboli? perché hai bisogno di paragonarti agli altri se non sei insicura?


Ma anche il paragone ogni tanto ci sta. Tutti lo facciamo è naturale.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora?


E allora è difficile pensare a qualcuno che non possa tradire.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah... insomma... quando ero giovane (quindi circa 10 anni meno di te), ne trovavo di gente che voleva uscire con me, ma di solito ero io a troncare, non il contrario


Io ho sempre troncato nelle relazioni più serie ( ma per altri motivi ). 
Nelle avventure sempre loro.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche il paragone ogni tanto ci sta. Tutti lo facciamo è naturale.


io non mi paragono mai a nessuno, io sono io, gli altri sono gli altri, non ho bisogno di andare a cercare una che reputo inferiore per sentirmi "più"


Etta ha detto:


> E allora è difficile pensare a qualcuno che non possa tradire.


e tu hai mai tradito?


Etta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre troncato nelle relazioni più serie ( ma per altri motivi ).
> Nelle avventure sempre loro.


io sono stata lasciata una volta,a 16 anni, poi ho sempre lasciato io


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e tu sei sincera?


Se uno non mi interessa non accetto nemmeno di uscirci. Quindi direi di sì.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e tu hai mai tradito?


Sì ma poi ho sempre lasciato l’ufficiale. Se l’avevo tradito è perché appunto non ero più innamorata/presa.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se uno non mi interessa non accetto nemmeno di uscirci. Quindi direi di sì.


non parlavo di questo. di solito sei sincera? sei te stessa o fingi?


Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma poi ho sempre lasciato l’ufficiale. Se l’avevo tradito è perché appunto non ero più innamorata/presa.


quindi un uomo non dovrebbe neanche prenderti in considerazione


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non parlavo di questo. di solito sei sincera? sei te stessa o fingi?


90% sì.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> 90% sì.


e il restante 10?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e il restante 10?


Beh nessuno è perfetto credo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche il piano estetico fa molto. È la prima cosa che vedi alla fine.
> Per quanto riguarda quella interiore che posso farci? Non possiamo piacere a tutti.


Alzo le mani.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh nessuno è perfetto credo.


non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono stata lasciata una volta,a 16 anni, poi ho sempre lasciato io


Ma chi lascia lascia, io non credo abbia tutta questa importanza. Anche perché molte volte si lascia qualcuno perché si è stati portati, a lasciare, per esasperazione, per troppo dolore subito... io sono stata lasciata dopo 16 anni, e con delle scuse, mentre penso che tanta vita condivisa meritasse almeno un motivo valido... credi che dopo un travaglio durato anni mi sia interessato qualcosa del fatto che mi abbia mollata così?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma chi lascia lascia, io non credo abbia tutta questa importanza. Anche perché molte volte si lascia qualcuno perché si è stati portati, a lasciare, per esasperazione, per troppo dolore subito... io sono stata lasciata dopo 16 anni, e con delle scuse, mentre penso che tanta vita condivisa meritasse almeno un motivo valido... credi che dopo un travaglio durato anni mi sia interessato qualcosa del fatto che mi abbia mollata così?


Che scuse aveva usato?


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende da chi incontri. Ci sono quelli di 25 anni che vogliono una famiglia o quelli di 40-45 che ancora fanno i ragazzetti.


Appunto. Proprio quello che stavo a dire. A 35 di solito, come si suol dire, "les jeux sont faits!" 
Difficile, passata l'età con la prospettiva del matrimonio, incontrare persone che siano minimamente intenzionate a costruire. Sempre ammesso e non concesso che noi lo si sia a nostra volta.

Ragazzi, ho incontrato (non è proprio esatto, perché è da un pò che lo incontro) uno (sportivo, occasionato sempre da questioni di figlio, diciamo così  ) che ogni volta che ho avuto occasione non ho potuto fare a meno di notare. E' un figo della maddosca (ma proprio figo da far girare la testa ), e oltre a ciò ha delle movenze, un modo di porsi nello spazio (non saprei come meglio definirlo) che non mi lascia indifferente. Ho sempre pensato "va che figo!", ma non mi sono mai nemmeno sognata uno così .
Ebbene, l'ultima volta che l'ho visto, i nostri sguardi si sono incrociati più di una volta, in maniera insistente (e ovviamente io, la genia , dopo un pò ho trovato il modo di distoglierlo). Eh, vabbé, ha stuzzicato un pò di fantasie , anche perché mentre ci guardavamo ho sentito quella famosa "corrente" di cui alle volte (raramente) parlo. Poi c'è stato il covid, e per un pò ovviamente non l'ho più visto. Oggi dovrei vederlo, e pertanto anziché alla solita maniera mi metterò giù un pò meglio . Ma quello che voglio dire, è che mi sono fatta i complimenti da sola per iol mio consueto modo di pormi , alla fine dò sempre la sensazione di essere infastidita pure quando non lo sono. Ho pensato di essere una scema, lui più volte ha seguitato a fissarmi (roba tipo "foglia, certo che non ti smentisci mai....."). Riflettevo ora sul fatto che i pensieri che mi hanno occupata sono stati nell'ordine:
- sarà impegnato, tanto per cambiare..... (e questa è una roba che non so, ma sarei pronta a scommetterci);
- certo che avrei potuto mostrarmi un pò più aperta (l'ultimo sguardo si è concluso con me che chiamavo mio figlio , come a dire "pussa via, tu" );
- dai che alla prossima lo saluto carinamente, magari ci scambio quattro chiacchiere, e vediamo se da cosa nasce cosa.

In tutto questo mi rendo bene conto che, da parte mia, non solo non c'è stato il minimo pensiero sul mio amante  (e il che da molti punti di vista ci sta eccome), ma proprio è un periodo in cui sta prevalendo il fatto di avere comunque qualcuno ma.... evviva che non esiste alcun impegno!
Ragion per cui mi rendo conto che spesso sono la prima a dire che in giro single seri ce ne sono pochi, ma altrettanto la prima che sta vivendo ben positivamente questo disimpegno..... Sono single? Si. me lo posso quindi permettere? Sì! Mi va di sfiga che son fin troppo selettiva, ma quella non è una roba che faccio apposta, altrimenti tutto sommato il divertimento e "la novità" potrebbero essere più frequenti di quanto sono....

Se fossi minimamente "impegnata", conoscendo la mia indole fedele, il primo pensiero sarebbe stato nei confronti della persona che frequento. Ah: aggiungo che il mio amante mi piace parecchio, ma il "nuovo" è sempre il nuovo! (e questo è tanto figo: fatemi in bocca al lupo!  , e comunque vada sarà occasione per confrontarmi con la mia cronica imbranataggine ).


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia io mi sono persa: quanti amanti hai ora?


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Foglia io mi sono persa: quanti amanti hai ora?


Nono, uno solo! 
Ma come si suol dire l'appetito vien mangiando.....


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che scuse aveva usato?


Che non avevamo più una vita di coppia da due anni, quando lui l'aveva tolta a me molto prima, privilegiando incombenze per l'associazione, turni di servizio e corsi a svantaggio di uscite, viaggi anche brevi, fine settimana che avremmo potuto vivere per conto nostro trascorsi invece tra feste patronali, protezione civile e trasporti infermi. Progetti sempre accantonati per un futuro non meglio precisato e mai arrivato. 
PERÒ, da due anni non eravamo più una coppia. Ma guarda un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che non avevamo più una vita di coppia da due anni, quando lui l'aveva tolta a me molto prima, privilegiando incombenze per l'associazione, turni di servizio e corsi a svantaggio di uscite, viaggi anche brevi, fine settimana che avremmo potuto vivere per conto nostro trascorsi invece tra feste patronali, protezione civile e trasporti infermi. Progetti sempre accantonati per un futuro non meglio precisato e mai arrivato.
> PERÒ, da due anni non eravamo più una coppia. Ma guarda un po'.


Lento nel capire e assumersi responsabilità


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che non avevamo più una vita di coppia da due anni, quando lui l'aveva tolta a me molto prima, privilegiando incombenze per l'associazione, turni di servizio e corsi a svantaggio di uscite, viaggi anche brevi, fine settimana che avremmo potuto vivere per conto nostro trascorsi invece tra feste patronali, protezione civile e trasporti infermi. Progetti sempre accantonati per un futuro non meglio precisato e mai arrivato.
> PERÒ, da due anni non eravamo più una coppia. Ma guarda un po'.


Avrebbe fatto più bella figura a dirti che s’era rotto i cojones.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma chi lascia lascia, io non credo abbia tutta questa importanza. Anche perché molte volte si lascia qualcuno perché si è stati portati, a lasciare, per esasperazione, per troppo dolore subito... io sono stata lasciata dopo 16 anni, e con delle scuse, mentre penso che tanta vita condivisa meritasse almeno un motivo valido... credi che dopo un travaglio durato anni mi sia interessato qualcosa del fatto che mi abbia mollata così?


Ma io non stavo parlando di relazioni durature, ovvio che se un domani, dopo 13 anni, mio marito se ne uscisse con delle scuse, sarebbero appunto solo scuse


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. Proprio quello che stavo a dire. A 35 di solito, come si suol dire, "les jeux sont faits!"
> Difficile, passata l'età con la prospettiva del matrimonio, incontrare persone che siano minimamente intenzionate a costruire. Sempre ammesso e non concesso che noi lo si sia a nostra volta.
> 
> Ragazzi, ho incontrato (non è proprio esatto, perché è da un pò che lo incontro) uno (sportivo, occasionato sempre da questioni di figlio, diciamo così  ) che ogni volta che ho avuto occasione non ho potuto fare a meno di notare. E' un figo della maddosca (ma proprio figo da far girare la testa ), e oltre a ciò ha delle movenze, un modo di porsi nello spazio (non saprei come meglio definirlo) che non mi lascia indifferente. Ho sempre pensato "va che figo!", ma non mi sono mai nemmeno sognata uno così .
> ...


Ma infatti è quello che ho detto io, uno magari al momento semplicemente non ha voglia di qualcosa di serio, se poi viene bene, se non viene l’importante è star bene con sé stessi


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avrebbe fatto più bella figura a dirti che s’era rotto i cojones.


Poi ha ammesso che gli interessava un'altra. E poi a San Valentino, qualche mese dopo, mi ha proposto una serata in pizzeria.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Poi ha ammesso che gli interessava un'altra. E poi a San Valentino, qualche mese dopo, mi ha proposto una serata in pizzeria.


Non voleva che ce l’avessi con lui...


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lento nel capire e assumersi responsabilità


Dubito che se le sarebbe mai prese anche se ci fossimo sposati.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voleva che ce l’avessi con lui...


Dopo 16 anni in cui abbiamo vissuto di tutto (e so quello che dico) avercela o no con lui era veramente l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dopo 16 anni in cui abbiamo vissuto di tutto (e so quello che dico) avercela o no con lui era veramente l'ultimo dei problemi.


Per te.
Lui voleva stare sereno


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te.
> Lui voleva stare sereno


No, semplicemente l'altra, chiunque fosse, lo aveva rimbalzato dopo cinque minuti e lui credeva che avrebbe trovato la mia porta aperta. Sereno voleva esserlo come vogliono esserlo tutti gli uomini. Anzi, i maschi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti è quello che ho detto io, uno magari al momento semplicemente non ha voglia di qualcosa di serio, se poi viene bene, se non viene l’importante è star bene con sé stessi


Allora, quello senz'altro.
Però, piglio ovviamente anche il lato positivo della questione, non so come dire. Mi manca solo di essere l'amante single di uno impegnato, e sentirmi addosso vincoli di sorta   
Sicuramente mi va bene anche così, da quel punto di vista sto sperimentando una nuova primavera  (vabbé, parolone molto grosso detto da me che non ho e non avrò mai tutto sto "ricambio" di uomini  ), però ovviamente prendo il lato positivo, che è proprio quello di poter dire "mi piace, lo vorrei" senza patemi d'animo che, per mia indole e natura, sicuramente avrei nel caso in cui fossi impegnata. Da impegnata, se capitava un'attrazione, era una cosa "da smazzarmi", da lasciar attenuare. Da single, è un qualcosa non soltanto da coltivare, ma de esercitare (per vincere la mia proverbiale imbranataggine, anche). E se nel frattempo ci scappa una nuova relazione con un figo della maddosca..... bingo!


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, quello senz'altro.
> Però, piglio ovviamente anche il lato positivo della questione, non so come dire. Mi manca solo di essere l'amante single di uno impegnato, e sentirmi addosso vincoli di sorta
> Sicuramente mi va bene anche così, da quel punto di vista sto sperimentando una nuova primavera  (vabbé, parolone molto grosso detto da me che non ho e non avrò mai tutto sto "ricambio" di uomini  ), però ovviamente prendo il lato positivo, che è proprio quello di poter dire "mi piace, lo vorrei" senza patemi d'animo che, per mia indole e natura, sicuramente avrei nel caso in cui fossi impegnata. Da impegnata, se capitava un'attrazione, era una cosa "da smazzarmi", da lasciar attenuare. Da single, è un qualcosa non soltanto da coltivare, ma de esercitare (per vincere la mia proverbiale imbranataggine, anche). E se nel frattempo ci scappa una nuova relazione con un figo della maddosca..... bingo!


Ma guarda che ti capisco perfettamente, quando ero single la vivevo come te, mentre tutte le volte che sono stata in coppia le occasioni neanche le vedevo, a dirla tutta non le vedevo neanche da single perché “dormo da ritta”


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, semplicemente l'altra, chiunque fosse, lo aveva rimbalzato dopo cinque minuti e lui credeva che avrebbe trovato la mia porta aperta. Sereno voleva esserlo come vogliono esserlo tutti gli uomini. Anzi, i maschi.


Ci voleva riprovare?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, semplicemente l'altra, chiunque fosse, lo aveva rimbalzato dopo cinque minuti e lui credeva che avrebbe trovato la mia porta aperta. Sereno voleva esserlo come vogliono esserlo tutti gli uomini. Anzi, i maschi.


Ma sono davvero tutti uguali  Quanti ne sento di mariti che tornano dalle ex dopo che ne hanno dette peste e corna


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ti capisco perfettamente, quando ero single la vivevo come te, mentre tutte le volte che sono stata in coppia le occasioni neanche le vedevo, a dirla tutta non le vedevo neanche da single perché “dormo da ritta”


A me scatta raramente l'ormone. Sono così. Poi, ho proprio un'indole fedele, per cui mi farei un sacco di problemi perché non credo che riuscirei a tradire (poi mai dire mai, eh). Ma di base non lo farei certo a cuore leggero. Non dico che non mi piacerebbe se mi capitasse uno single. Dico che, percentuali alla mano (la mia esperienza non farà testo per tutti, ma per me di sicuro è indicativa) di sposati che vogliono farsi "il giro" ne trovo. L'ultimo single con cui avevo fatto un mezzo pensiero (forse ricambiato) è un separato che ho saputo avere una marea di problemi (non da ultimo è bipolare: lo so bene che non è una colpa, ma avere a che fare con uno che viaggia "a fasi" francamente grazie, ma pure no....). E allora piglio il lato positivo dell'avere relazioni nel più totale disimpegno. In questo senso, ben venga un pò di allenamento, ne ho gran bisogno!  Se poi, ovviamente, dovesse capitare il single che mi garba, meglio ancora, che tanto l'impegno lo si costruisce solo volendolo, e nel frattempo si sta comunque insieme (e meglio farlo, come si diceva già tempo fa, senza dover di fatto essere clandestini senza essere nemmeno accompagnati)


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Forse la minestra riscaldata non era poi così male


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Forse la minestra riscaldata non era poi così male


Al confronto del piatto vuoto?

Muori, stronzo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci voleva riprovare?


Lo aveva dato per certo. Come tante cose nella sua vita, non solo con me. Troppo sicuro di passarla liscia, di farsi beffe anche della giustizia penale, di quella amministrativa, troppo occupato a mentire, tradire, ingannare. Non ero più la stessa, anche dopo pochi mesi. E gli ho detto no.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma sono davvero tutti uguali  Quanti ne sento di mariti che tornano dalle ex dopo che ne hanno dette peste e corna


Infatti non mi sorprende più niente.


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Al confronto del piatto vuoto?
> 
> Muori, stronzo.


   
vabbé dai. Se magari in quel momento il piatto è vuoto per entrambi...... 

Comunque senz'altro meglio il nuovo, con quello spirito.....


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Forse la minestra riscaldata non era poi così male


Più che altro è rassicurante, per chi la cerca. Che non sia "male" è un altro discorso.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei stare con una persona solo per non rimanere sola?


no ma se inizi  una frequentazione  anche  con quelli non impegnati, forse trovi chi ti piace  per condividere il futuro .
Dai non si puo sentire una ragazza di 35 anni non trovi nessuno  , non ci credo


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Poi ha ammesso che gli interessava un'altra. E poi a San Valentino, qualche mese dopo, mi ha proposto una serata in pizzeria.


Ah beh molto deciso il ragazzo.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, *semplicemente l'altra, chiunque fosse, lo aveva rimbalzato dopo cinque minuti e lui credeva che avrebbe trovato la mia porta aperta. *Sereno voleva esserlo come vogliono esserlo tutti gli uomini. Anzi, i maschi.


Tipico.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma sono davvero tutti uguali  Quanti ne sento di mariti che tornano dalle ex dopo che ne hanno dette peste e corna


Quasi tutti. Come Edo appunto.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Forse la minestra riscaldata non era poi così male


C’è chi non riesce a stare da solo.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> no ma se inizi  una frequentazione  anche  con quelli non impegnati, forse trovi chi ti piace  per condividere il futuro .
> Dai non si puo sentire una ragazza di 35 anni non trovi nessuno  , non ci credo


Ma deve piacermi prima di frequentarlo. Altrimenti che lo frequento a fare?


----------



## Foglia (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> no ma se inizi  una frequentazione  anche  con quelli non impegnati, forse trovi chi ti piace  per condividere il futuro .
> Dai non si puo sentire una ragazza di 35 anni non trovi nessuno  , non ci credo


Ripeto, non sono una "ragazza", ma comunque ho un'età per la quale non è certo così difficile incontrare altre persone separate. O sono ancora più avventurieri di quelli sposati (nel senso che hanno anche più tempo) o sono persone rispetto alle quali meglio cambiare rotta 
Chiaramente sarò sfigata io, non mi ci metterò nemmeno di impegno, non avrò nemmeno tutta sta gran voglia di pensare a qualcuno che potrebbe chiedere di più di un rapporto spensierato. Ho anche un figlio, e ammetto che pure l'idea di in un certo senso fargli condividere una persona estranea non mi attira molto. A tacere che sono claustrofobica 
Però garantisco che non è che ci sia tutta sta fila di single che non vedono l'ora di ripensare a un futuro, eh


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma deve piacermi prima di frequentarlo. Altrimenti che lo frequento a fare?


l la cosa è sottintesa che ti deve piacere


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo aveva dato per certo. Come tante cose nella sua vita, non solo con me. Troppo sicuro di passarla liscia, di farsi beffe anche della giustizia penale, di quella amministrativa, troppo occupato a mentire, tradire, ingannare. Non ero più la stessa, anche dopo pochi mesi. E gli ho detto no.


Hai vinto alla lotteria quando se ne è andato


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma deve piacermi prima di frequentarlo. Altrimenti che lo frequento a fare?


Il tuo concetto adolescenziale di "piacere" ad una donna implica che questa donna (tu) non lo guarda neanche in faccia se nno corrisponde ai propri canoni estetici. Ma sai... esiste anche parlare con qualcuno, magari più di una volta, per più di un appuntamento, e magari poi ti prende di testa (non quella di sotto...) e così ci si comincia a frequentare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> l la cosa è sottintesa che ti deve piacere


Lei parla di "piacere" nel senso fisico, come un poster di Cioè appeso in camera.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto, non sono una "ragazza", ma comunque ho un'età per la quale non è certo così difficile incontrare altre persone separate. O sono ancora più avventurieri di quelli sposati (nel senso che hanno anche più tempo) o sono persone rispetto alle quali meglio cambiare rotta
> Chiaramente sarò sfigata io, non mi ci metterò nemmeno di impegno, non avrò nemmeno tutta sta gran voglia di pensare a qualcuno che potrebbe chiedere di più di un rapporto spensierato. Ho anche un figlio, e ammetto che pure l'idea di in un certo senso fargli condividere una persona estranea non mi attira molto. A tacere che sono claustrofobica
> *Però garantisco che non è che ci sia tutta sta fila di single che non vedono l'ora di ripensare a un futuro, eh *


Concordo sul grassetto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lei parla di "piacere" nel senso fisico, come un poster di Cioè appeso in camera.


Si vede che non hai visto il g


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

certo deve vedere e valutare tutto dell'altra persona  che sia fisico , mentale e sessuale


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> l la cosa è sottintesa che ti deve piacere


Appunto. Allora perché sembra una cosa così strana?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai vinto alla lotteria quando se ne è andato


Ci ho guadagnato in termini di stress, ansia, terrore che venissero i CC a bussarmi a casa, a livello economico perchè non ha potuto più spillarmi soldi, e mi sono liberata di una famiglia che poco mi sopportava.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora perché sembra una cosa così strana?


non ho detto strana  ma inverosimile che non capita a te che sei giovanissima


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il tuo concetto adolescenziale di "piacere" ad una donna implica che questa donna (tu) non lo guarda neanche in faccia se nno corrisponde ai propri canoni estetici. Ma sai... esiste anche parlare con qualcuno, magari più di una volta, per più di un appuntamento, e magari poi ti prende di testa (non quella di sotto...) e così ci si comincia a frequentare.


Ma se non mi attira esteticamente ( per non dire mi fa cagare ) perché dovrei accettare un appuntamento?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci voleva riprovare?


Strano, eh?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lei parla di "piacere" nel senso fisico, come un poster di Cioè appeso in camera.


L’occhio vuole anche la sua parte.


----------



## ivanl (8 Marzo 2022)

ah, le pozzanghere...


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ho detto strana  ma inverosimile che non capita a te che sei giovanissima


Conosco tante mie coetanee che sono single.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai visto il g


L'ho visto, l'ho visto.
Hai i suoi stessi gusti?


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’occhio vuole anche la sua parte.


lo che le donne vedono il didietro dei giovani vedessi il mio con lo sport e ginnastica che è diventato?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> L'ho visto, l'ho visto.
> Hai i suoi stessi gusti?


No


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma se non mi attira esteticamente ( per non dire mi fa cagare ) perché dovrei accettare un appuntamento?


Appunto. Emotivamente hai 14 anni.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Conosco tante mie coetanee che sono single.


e ne vai fiera  di questa condizione oggi di voi ragazze?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’occhio vuole anche la sua parte.


Infatti nel caso del gestore il tuo occhio si accontenta di poco.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo che le donne vedono il didietro dei giovani vedessi il mio con lo sport e ginnastica che è diventato?


Facce vedeee.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto. Emotivamente hai 14 anni.


Quindi tu usciresti per un appuntamento con uno che esteticamente ti fa cagare?


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Facce vedeee.


te piacerebbe eh


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e ne vai fiera  di questa condizione oggi di voi ragazze?


Perché invece sposarsi e poi rimanere in matrimoni dove non si sta bene, facendosi l’amante ma rimanendo nel nido, è da andarne fieri?


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché invece sposarsi e poi rimanere in matrimoni dove non si sta bene, facendosi l’amante ma rimanendo nel nido, è da andarne fieri?


forse una volta era così oggi le coppie si lasciano vedi che percentuali abbiamo in Italia?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Infatti nel caso del gestore il tuo occhio si accontenta di poco.


De gustibus non disputandum est.
I gusti poi sono personali. Magari anche io se vedessi tuo marito potrei dire “che brutto”.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> te piacerebbe eh


Ormai hai lanciato il sasso.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi tu usciresti per un appuntamento con uno che esteticamente ti fa cagare?


Intanto magari dosiamo le espressioni, uno scaricatore di porto è più femminile di te.
E poi, sì. Non sarebbe la prima volta. Magari scopro che non vale la pena neanche farci un discorso, magari è antipatico, è uno stupido, oltre a non essere bello esteticamente. O invece magari mi piace per come la pensa. Quindi?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse una volta era così oggi le coppie si lasciano vedi che percentuali abbiamo in Italia?


Io vedo quasi tutti ancora sposati che fanno corna a destra e a manca.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ormai hai lanciato il sasso.


ma mica ho buttato anche l'amo


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io vedo quasi tutti ancora sposati che fanno corna a destra e a manca.


vero  ma sono più coppie giovani o  verso la mezza eta che lo fanno da entrambe le parti


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> De gustibus non disputandum est.
> I gusti poi sono personali. Magari anche io se vedessi tuo marito potrei dire “che brutto”.


Non è mio marito. Ma non stavo dicendo che i gusti sono personali, il che è evidente. Soprattutto nel tuo caso. Ma se dici che l'occhio vuole la sua parte, ci si aspetta uno obiettivamente gradevole. Invece...


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Intanto magari dosiamo le espressioni, uno scaricatore di porto è più femminile di te.
> E poi, sì. Non sarebbe la prima volta. Magari scopro che non vale la pena neanche farci un discorso, magari è antipatico, è uno stupido, oltre a non essere bello esteticamente. O invece magari mi piace per come la pensa. Quindi?


Boh io non riuscirei. Se non mi attira esteticamente significa che c’è già un primo ostacolo. E poi di solito è così: una donna si lascia corteggiare solo da chi ha già scelto. 
Se questo tizio non mi attira c’è poco da fare. Deve essere una cosa reciproca. Il “flirtare”.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero  ma sono più coppie giovani o  verso la mezza eta che lo fanno da entrambe le parti


Intanto però lo fanno.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io non riuscirei. Se non mi attira esteticamente significa che c’è già un primo ostacolo. E poi di solito è così: una donna si lascia corteggiare solo da chi ha già scelto.
> Se questo tizio non mi attira c’è poco da fare. Deve essere una cosa reciproca. Il “flirtare”.


Capisco perchè sei sola.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è mio marito. Ma non stavo dicendo che i gusti sono personali, il che è evidente. Soprattutto nel tuo caso. Ma se dici che l'occhio vuole la sua parte, ci si aspetta uno obiettivamente gradevole. Invece...


L’occhio vuole la sua parte secondo i miei gusti. A te secondo i tuoi e così via. Meno male che non abbiamo tutti gli stessi gusti direi.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Capisco perchè sei sola.


Sempre meglio che stare con qualcuno che poi non mi piace per non restare appunto sola.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’occhio vuole la sua parte secondo i miei gusti. A te secondo i tuoi e così via. Meno male che non abbiamo tutti gli stessi gusti direi.


*non è bello ciò che  è bello ma è bello ciò  che piace *
Che pensi i vecchi proverbi hanno un fondo di verità?


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> *non è bello ciò che  è bello ma è bello ciò  che piace *
> Che pensi i vecchi proverbi hanno un fondo di verità?


In questo caso sì. Ciò che piace a te magari non piace ad un altro e viceversa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In questo caso sì. Ciò che piace a te magari non piace ad un altro e viceversa.


Olo e Etta... ma secondo voi le mezze stagioni ci sono ancora o non esistono più?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Intanto magari dosiamo le espressioni, uno scaricatore di porto è più femminile di te.
> E poi, sì. Non sarebbe la prima volta. Magari scopro che non vale la pena neanche farci un discorso, magari è antipatico, è uno stupido, oltre a non essere bello esteticamente. O invece magari mi piace per come la pensa. Quindi?


Non concordo sulla mancanza di femminilità di Etta. Soprattutto non mi piace che la femminilità debba corrispondere a un modello. Poi si finisce per trovare come modello ideale un travestito.
Per il resto sono d’accordo.
Ho conosciuto persone, uomini e donne, che apparentemente non attraevano, per poi scoprire una profondità umana meravigliosa. E persone apparentemente interessanti, profonde meno di una pozzanghera.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto, non sono una "ragazza", ma comunque ho un'età per la quale non è certo così difficile incontrare altre persone separate. O sono ancora più avventurieri di quelli sposati (nel senso che hanno anche più tempo) o sono persone rispetto alle quali meglio cambiare rotta
> Chiaramente sarò sfigata io, non mi ci metterò nemmeno di impegno, non avrò nemmeno tutta sta gran voglia di pensare a qualcuno che potrebbe chiedere di più di un rapporto spensierato. Ho anche un figlio, e ammetto che pure l'idea di in un certo senso fargli condividere una persona estranea non mi attira molto. A tacere che sono claustrofobica
> Però garantisco che non è che ci sia tutta sta fila di single che non vedono l'ora di ripensare a un futuro, eh


Grazie a dio al momento sono fuori dal mercato


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In questo caso sì. Ciò che piace a te magari non piace ad un altro e viceversa.


e io che ho scritto ? Pargola  vedi che vengo su eh


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi tu usciresti per un appuntamento con uno che esteticamente ti fa cagare?


Quello più figo col quale sono stata
Ed era veramente figo, ma tanto tanto tanto
Era un deficiente e un insicuro
Uno dei più brutti è stato tra i migliori, in tutti i sensi. Ma era sposato


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Olo e Etta... ma secondo voi le mezze stagioni ci sono ancora o non esistono più?


Boh. So solito che mi sono rotta il cazzo di questo freddo. Oggi fa freddissimo qua. Voglio la primavera.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non concordo sulla mancanza di femminilità di Etta. Soprattutto non mi piace che la femminilità debba corrispondere a un modello. Poi si finisce per trovare come modello ideale un travestito.
> Per il resto sono d’accordo.
> Ho conosciuto persone, uomini e donne, che apparentemente non attraevano, per poi scoprire una profondità umana meravigliosa. E persone apparentemente interessanti, profonde meno di una pozzanghera.


Ma sicuramente uno può non essere attraente esteticamente ma esserlo interiormente, ci mancherebbe, fatto sta che deve scattare qualcosa. Una persona può anche essere interessante ma magari non ti prende.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io che ho scritto ? Pargola  vedi che vengo su eh


E poi che dici alla moglie?


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Olo e Etta... ma secondo voi le mezze stagioni ci sono ancora o non esistono più?


dicono di no , perchè c'è una grande confusione


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quello più figo col quale sono stata
> Ed era veramente figo, ma tanto tanto tanto
> Era un deficiente e un insicuro
> Uno dei più brutti è stato tra i migliori, in tutti i sensi. Ma era sposato


Non si può avere tutto effettivamente.  
Io piaccio esteriormente ma poi dicono che sono troppo timida.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E poi che dici alla moglie?


io non confesso  , soffro ma pentimenti rimangono segreti


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io non confesso  , soffro ma pentimenti rimangono segreti


Perché soffri?


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

si fa per dire  , tanto i soffrimenti sono come i dolori d'ossa ci devi convivere


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non concordo sulla mancanza di femminilità di Etta. Soprattutto non mi piace che la femminilità debba corrispondere a un modello. Poi si finisce per trovare come modello ideale un travestito.


Parlavo di finezza di linguaggio, non di altro.


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché invece sposarsi e poi rimanere in matrimoni dove non si sta bene, facendosi l’amante ma rimanendo nel nido, è da andarne fieri?


Esattamente quello che fa il tuo amante


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh. So solito che mi sono rotta il cazzo di questo freddo. Oggi fa freddissimo qua. Voglio la primavera.


Non avevo dubbi che avresti risposto prendendomi alla lettera...


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che fa il tuo amante


Infatti lui. Mica io.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi che avresti risposto prendendomi alla lettera...


Lo so che eri ironica eh.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Parlavo di finezza di linguaggio, non di altro.


Lo so.
Ma possiamo dire le parolacce pure noi, cazzo! Esattamente come preferisco uomini che non ne dicano, figa!


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma possiamo dire le parolacce pure noi, cazzo! Esattamente come preferisco uomini che non ne dicano, figa!


Io se posso cerco di evitarle. Perché mi sembra che sviliscano il concetto che voglio esprimere. Come se non avessi più argomenti. Devo essere veramente fuori di me per usarle. Altrimenti, come il "fa cagare" di prima, diventa un modo triste di fare i brillantoni. 
E sia chiaro, vale sia per un uomo che per una donna.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io se posso cerco di evitarle. Perché mi sembra che sviliscano il concetto che voglio esprimere. Come se non avessi più argomenti. Devo essere veramente fuori di me per usarle. Altrimenti, come il "fa cagare" di prima, diventa un modo triste di fare i brillantoni.
> E sia chiaro, vale sia per un uomo che per una donna.


Poi per quanto mi riguarda è una espressione paradossale, perché quando sono molto coinvolta, ne è coinvolto anche l’intestino


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi per quanto mi riguarda è una espressione paradossale, perché quando sono molto coinvolta, ne è coinvolto anche l’intestino


Vuol dire che le funzioni intestinali sono garantite...


----------



## Vera (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto effettivamente.
> Io piaccio esteriormente ma poi dicono che sono troppo timida.


Sicuramente sarà la timidezza.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarà la timidezza.


perfidia distillata proprio


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarà la timidezza.


Guarda che la timidezza è un brutto difetto davanti alla maggior parte degli uomini. Almeno da quello che ho potuto notare negli anni.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto effettivamente.
> Io piaccio esteriormente ma poi dicono che sono troppo timida.


Sei una semplice.
Non timida.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma perché tu saresti timida?


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Guarda che la timidezza è un brutto difetto davanti alla maggior parte degli uomini. Almeno da quello che ho potuto notare negli anni.


Che dici?
La timidezza non è un difetto.....
Anzi può essere molto sexy .....


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sei una semplice.
> Non timida.


E cosa ne sai? Mica mi conosci.



omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché tu saresti timida?


Lo sono lo sono. Ovvio che da un forum non lo si può notare.



Nono ha detto:


> Che dici?
> La timidezza non è un difetto.....
> Anzi può essere molto sexy .....


Non per tutti. Molti si stufano perché preferiscono persone che parlano di più o esuberanti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E cosa ne sai? Mica mi conosci.


UNA SEMPLICE. Non semplice e basta. Giochi a fare la donna vissuta ma sei sempliciotta. Basta un complimento a mandarti nel pallone.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> UNA SEMPLICE. Non semplice e basta. Giochi a fare la donna vissuta ma sei sempliciotta. *Basta un complimento a mandarti nel pallone.*


Se bastasse quello allora dovrei essere perennemente nel pallone.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se bastasse quello allora dovrei essere perennemente nel pallone.


Perché, non ti leggi mai?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo sono lo sono. Ovvio che da un forum non lo si può notare.


A me al massimo hanno detto che me ne sto sulle mie e me la tiro, ma timida proprio no


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me al massimo hanno detto che me ne sto sulle mie e me la tiro, ma timida proprio no


Ma perché, tu ci credi che le dicono così?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma perché, tu ci credi che le dicono così?


Mica tanto


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non per tutti. Molti si stufano perché preferiscono persone che parlano di più o esuberanti.


E altri che invece non sopportano le persone chiacchierone ed esuberanti.
Non si può piacere a tutti


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché, non ti leggi mai?


Certo che sì.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non per tutti. Molti si stufano perché preferiscono persone che parlano di più o esuberanti.


Gli uomini che ho frequentato hanno sempre preferito le donne timide alle chiacchierone


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me al massimo hanno detto che me ne sto sulle mie e me la tiro, ma timida proprio no


Ma anche perché da qua è un po’ difficile stabilire se una sia timida o meno.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma perché, tu ci credi che le dicono così?


Perché non dovrei esserlo secondo te?



Nono ha detto:


> E altri che invece non sopportano le persone chiacchierone ed esuberanti.
> Non si può piacere a tutti


Dalle mie esperienze ho notato che preferiscono di più quelle esuberanti. A me ad esempio non piacciono. Preferisco le persone più tranquille.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Gli uomini che ho frequentato hanno sempre preferito le donne timide alle chiacchierone


Presentameli.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Gli uomini che ho frequentato hanno sempre preferito le donne timide alle chiacchierone


A volte chi parla tanto lo fa perché è in imbarazzo


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che dici?
> La timidezza non è un difetto.....
> Anzi può essere molto sexy .....


In Giappone sicuramente.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A volte chi parla tanto lo fa perché è in imbarazzo


Ah si sicuramente, infatti io per chiacchierone intedevo chi parla tanto per parlare e spara minchiate


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Gli uomini che ho frequentato hanno sempre preferito le donne timide alle chiacchierone


Timido non è sinonimo di taciturno. Anzi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In Giappone sicuramente.


Ma perché? Non è che si deve essere per forza "smart", operativi, sfacciati. La timidezza può farci conoscere meglio a noi stessi, farci scoprire risorse. È fondamentale non fare in modo che ci blocchi. Dico "ci" perché io sono timidissima.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non dovrei esserlo secondo te?


Vuoi solo sentirti dire che non è così, perché dal tuo punto di vista (cioè quello che proietti su un uomo) è sbagliato esserlo.


----------



## Nono (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dalle mie esperienze ho notato che preferiscono di più quelle esuberanti. A me ad esempio non piacciono. Preferisco le persone più tranquille.


Dalle mie esperienze,  dalle mie esperienze.... ogni volta rispondi dalle mie esperienze per affermare le tue convinzioni.
Mi sa tanto che tu selezioni solo le esperienze strumentali alle tue tesi strampalate.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che dici?
> La timidezza non è un difetto.....
> Anzi può essere molto sexy .....


Timida si... stordita no...
La differenza è lì...


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma perché? Non è che si deve essere per forza "smart", operativi, sfacciati. La timidezza può farci conoscere meglio a noi stessi, farci scoprire risorse. È fondamentale non fare in modo che ci blocchi. Dico "ci" perché io sono timidissima.


Perché hai preso come “svalutante” il mio commento?

Associare la timidezza (e le caratteristiche caratteriali che normalmente le vengono ricondotte - reticenza ecc) alla sexiness è tipico in certe culture.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma non è che o una persona è timida e silenziosa oppure chiacchierona e sfacciata.
Ci sono moltissimi aggettivi descrittivi e le persone sono un insieme di caratteristiche.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Timido non è sinonimo di taciturno. Anzi.


Non ho detto questo infatti.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Timido non è sinonimo di taciturno. Anzi.


Dipende.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vuoi solo sentirti dire che non è così, perché dal tuo punto di vista (cioè quello che proietti su un uomo) è sbagliato esserlo.


È quello che ho percepito io. Non ci sono mai stati motivi particolari.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dalle mie esperienze,  dalle mie esperienze.... ogni volta rispondi dalle mie esperienze per affermare le tue convinzioni.
> Mi sa tanto che tu selezioni solo le esperienze strumentali alle tue tesi strampalate.


Io ti parlo per quello che ho visto. Si vede che avrò beccato io tutto quelli che preferiscono donne esuberanti o comunque non timide.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché hai preso come “svalutante” il mio commento?
> 
> Associare la timidezza (e le caratteristiche caratteriali che normalmente le vengono ricondotte - reticenza ecc) alla sexiness è tipico in certe culture.


Sembrava più una presa in giro... se non è così, ho letto male...


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Timido non è sinonimo di taciturno. Anzi.


Ma infatti è quello che dicevo anche io, io per dire non sono timida ma specie se sto in mezzo a gente che non conosco, me ne sto da una parte in silenzio, infatti sono passata da snob e da quella che se la tira 


Venice30 ha detto:


> Ah si sicuramente, infatti io per chiacchierone intedevo chi parla tanto per parlare e spara minchiate


 ah beh se parli per dare aria alla bocca, allora si che ne dici di cavolate


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti è quello che dicevo anche io, io per dire non sono timida ma specie se sto in mezzo a gente che non conosco, me ne sto da una parte in silenzio, infatti sono passata da snob e da quella che se la tira


Anche a me è capitato. 
Infatti non era questo che volevo dire. Per me timido non significa essere taciturno, mai detto. Ovviamente deve essere sempre tutto interpretato male.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> UNA SEMPLICE. Non semplice e basta. Giochi a fare la donna vissuta ma sei sempliciotta. Basta un complimento a mandarti nel pallone.


No per quello no, si sente la più bella


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Anche a me è capitato.
> Infatti non era questo che volevo dire. Per me timido non significa essere taciturno, mai detto. Ovviamente deve essere sempre tutto interpretato male.


Veramente stavo rafforzando il tuo concetto. Io sono una timida logorroica, per dire.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No per quello no, si sente la più bella


Dove ho scritto che mi sento la più bella?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No per quello no, si sente la più bella


Appunto per questo si gasa. Così ottiene la conferma di quello che pensa di sé stessa.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto per questo si gasa. Così ottiene la conferma di quello che pensa di sé stessa.


Che poi i complimenti penso che arrivino a tutte
Anche alle più bruttarelle


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che poi i complimenti penso che arrivino a tutte
> Anche alle più bruttarelle


Ma sì, e ce ne sono di tanti tipi per fortuna. Non solo quelli estetici.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Veramente stavo rafforzando il tuo concetto. Io sono una timida logorroica, per dire.


Allora avevo capito male io, scusami. 
Io sono una che sta molto sulle sue, soprattutto le prime volte. Molto spesso pensano che io sia antipatica. Quando prendo confidenza poi sono molto disponibile con tutti. 
Però feriscimi e con me hai chiuso.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma sì, e ce ne sono di tanti tipi per fortuna. Non solo quelli estetici.


Ah sicuro, ora come ora mi fa più piacere un riconoscimento sul lavoro che sull’aspetto


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito male io, scusami.
> Io sono una che sta molto sulle sue, soprattutto le prime volte. Molto spesso pensano che io sia antipatica. Quando prendo confidenza poi sono molto disponibile con tutti.
> Però feriscimi e con me hai chiuso.


Anch'io ho le tue stesse reazioni. Antipatica risultavo più durante l'adolescenza, probabilmente non riuscivo a portare fuori il mio lato più ironico, che è venuto fuori dopo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah sicuro, ora come ora mi fa più piacere un riconoscimento sul lavoro che sull’aspetto


A me fa piacere un apprezzamento sul carattere... perché almeno qualcosa che somiglia a un lavoro su me stessa vuol dire che l'ho fatto.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto per questo si gasa. Così ottiene la conferma di quello che pensa di sé stessa.


Non ho bisogno della conferma.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho le tue stesse reazioni. Antipatica risultavo più durante l'adolescenza, probabilmente non riuscivo a portare fuori il mio lato più ironico, che è venuto fuori dopo.


Anni fa lavoravo al pubblico, c’era una coppia che veniva spesso ma con la quale non avevo mai scambiato che poche parole, un giorno si misero a fare conversazione e dopo un po’ mi dissero “ah ma allora parli” 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me fa piacere un apprezzamento sul carattere... perché almeno qualcosa che somiglia a un lavoro su me stessa vuol dire che l'ho fatto.


Certo se te lo sei sudato ti fa più piacere


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me fa piacere un apprezzamento sul carattere... perché almeno qualcosa che somiglia a un lavoro su me stessa vuol dire che l'ho fatto.


I complimenti fanno piacere su qualsiasi piano. Anche a me fanno piacere sul carattere. Solo che spesso non tutt ivanno oltre.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho le tue stesse reazioni. Antipatica risultavo più durante l'adolescenza, probabilmente non riuscivo a portare fuori il mio lato più ironico, che è venuto fuori dopo.


Eh si, poi durante il periodo adolescenziale è molto difficile sei soggetta a tante cose. Poi io vivevo in una città dove si conoscevano tutti, e purtroppo le scuole che frequentavi, gli ambienti che i tuoi frequentavano, contavano. Io mi sentivo sempre un pesce fuor d'acqua.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I complimenti fanno piacere su qualsiasi piano. Anche a me fanno piacere sul carattere. Solo che spesso non tutt ivanno oltre.


E ci credo...



omicron ha detto:


> Anni fa lavoravo al pubblico, c’era una coppia che veniva spesso ma con la quale non avevo mai scambiato che poche parole, un giorno si misero a fare conversazione e dopo un po’ mi dissero “ah ma allora parli”
> 
> 
> Certo se te lo sei sudato ti fa più piacere


Wow! Sono soddisfazioni! 
Non ho un bel carattere... spigoloso, un po' testardo, con tante zone d'ombra... quindi qualsiasi miglioramento è zucchero! 



Venice30 ha detto:


> Eh si, poi durante il periodo adolescenziale è molto difficile sei soggetta a tante cose. Poi io vivevo in una città dove si conoscevano tutti, e purtroppo le scuole che frequentavi, gli ambienti che i tuoi frequentavano, contavano. Io mi sentivo sempre un pesce fuor d'acqua.


Stessa cosa io...
Considera anche che a 14 anni sono stata letteralmente sradicata da quella che avevo imparato a considerare la mia città, essendoci cresciuta, perché i miei si volevano ritrasferire nella regione d'origine... sparito tutto in un colpo, scuola superiore che oltretutto avevo appena cominciato, amici d'infanzia, casa, tutto.


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Wow! Sono soddisfazioni!
> Non ho un bel carattere... spigoloso, un po' testardo, con tante zone d'ombra... quindi qualsiasi miglioramento è zucchero!


Pure io sono un po’ rigoda su tante cose, un po’ permalosa, ma alla fine sono una “buona” e sono tanto sensibile
Però se non mi conosci o se non mi entri nell’occhio, divento davvero antipatica


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa io...
> Considera anche che a 14 anni sono stata letteralmente sradicata da quella che avevo imparato a considerare la mia città, essendoci cresciuta, perché i miei si volevano ritrasferire nella regione d'origine... sparito tutto in un colpo, scuola superiore che oltretutto avevo appena cominciato, amici d'infanzia, casa, tutto.


Andromeda se n’è andata e non torna più...


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pure io sono un po’ rigoda su tante cose, un po’ permalosa, ma alla fine sono una “buona” e sono tanto sensibile
> Però se non mi conosci o se non mi entri nell’occhio, divento davvero antipatica


A me sei stata da subito simpatica. Te l'ho detto pure ufficialmente. 
Io non mi ritengo cattiva, più che altro malpensante, a volte. Ma solo per essere stata ferita un mare di volte (e quindi estremamente sensibile) che alla fine non è possibile, obiettivamente, andare a fiducia in automatico.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andromeda se n’è andata e non torna più...


Ero il Marco della situazione, esatto!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I complimenti fanno piacere su qualsiasi piano. Anche a me fanno piacere sul carattere. Solo che spesso non tutt ivanno oltre.


Basta non considerare chi non va oltre


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta non considerare chi non va oltre


Quasi tutti allora.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti allora.


Sarò stata fortunata o forse semplicemente c’era altro oltre….


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarò stata fortunata o forse semplicemente c’era altro oltre….


Io credo che ci sia sempre altro oltre. Solo che molti si fermano all’involucro.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me sei stata da subito simpatica. Te l'ho detto pure ufficialmente.
> Io non mi ritengo cattiva, più che altro malpensante, a volte. Ma solo per essere stata ferita un mare di volte (e quindi estremamente sensibile) che alla fine non è possibile, obiettivamente, andare a fiducia in automatico.



concordo, pure io sono malfidata, probabilmente essendo molto sensibile cerco di evitarmi ulteriori fregature e altri dolori
Una volta si diceva che  prevenire è meglio che curare


----------

